# achat d'un PB



## zaladin (15 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Je compte m'acheter un PB 15", 1,67-le dernier ; seulement, hier, un vendeur et un acheteur m'ont dit que les nouveaux PB ont l'écran de l'Ibook et qu'il n'est pas terrible. Ils m'ont donc conseillé d'acheter la version précédente : le PB 15" 1,5. 
En parcourant ce forum et celui du site Powerbook, j'ai compris que c'est le PB 12" qui a l'écran de L'ibook, certains disent même que l'écran est de bonne quaité et que ça ne pose pas problème : quelqu'un peut-il me dire ce qu'il en est ? je crois que le dernier PB en vaut vraiment la peine, qu'il a plein d'améliorations techniques utiles...
Je me posais aussi une autre question, par rapport à Tiger et PB G5: j'ai vu qu'ils sortiraient tous deux en juin(sur le site "consomac"). Est-ce vraiment intéressant d'acheter un mac maintenant ?- sauf si on est impatient et qu'on n'en peut plus d'attendre comme moi !(ça fait un moment que je n'ai plus de mac et que je suis sur PC) 
A bientôt et merci pour vos réponses


----------



## fredtravers (15 Mars 2005)

bonjour
sincèrement cela dépends effectivement de votre métier .....
si le 17 a ma grande faveur ... le 15 est une belle bestiole ... par contre les journalistes de ... peu importe ... j'en ai plein dans mes patients ... preferent l'autonomie, donc le 12 zibouc ...
dites nous votre activité principale ...

coté tigre, j'attends qu'il soit donné pour le mettre dans mon moteur ....  
j'hésite encore entre le zimac G5 et le minizimac , le dernier me semblant moins véloce ( euphémisme ) mais surtout moins bruyant ....


----------



## zaladin (15 Mars 2005)

Je suis professeur de philosophie. En fait, j'écris "beaucoup", minimum 3heures quand je m'y mets. Ce que je fais est assez proche de vos amis journalistes du point de vue de l'écriture. Mais l'écran du 12 est paraît-il trop petit, pas pratique quand plusieurs fenêtres sont ouvertes. De plus, il n'y a pas d'entrée son et mon ami-musicien se servira de mon portable (en vacances !). Encore une chose: je vais faire beaucoup de photoshop, alors là encore je crois que le 12'' n'ira pas. Un photographe a-t-il le 12" ? -j'ai moi-même pensé à l'autonomie. Est-ce vraiment génant sur le 15", quelqu'un sait de combien elle est ?


----------



## zaladin (15 Mars 2005)

au fait : je ne peux rien vous dire sur votre hésitation entre le G5 ou le mini, saauf que c'est le grand écart !


----------



## ThiGre (15 Mars 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> Je suis professeur de philosophie. En fait, j'écris "beaucoup", minimum 3heures quand je m'y mets. Ce que je fais est assez proche de vos amis journalistes du point de vue de l'écriture. Mais l'écran du 12 est paraît-il trop petit, pas pratique quand plusieurs fenêtres sont ouvertes. De plus, il n'y a pas d'entrée son et mon ami-musicien se servira de mon portable (en vacances !). Encore une chose: je vais faire beaucoup de photoshop, alors là encore je crois que le 12'' n'ira pas. Un photographe a-t-il le 12" ? -j'ai moi-même pensé à l'autonomie. Est-ce vraiment génant sur le 15", quelqu'un sait de combien elle est ?



Professeur de biologie à l'université, nous avons la possibilité de "jouer" avec les 3 tailles d'écran.
Voici un résumé:

12": imbattable pour le transport, l'écran devient franchement petit dès qu'on doit manipuler bcp de fenêtres
15": écran standard, peut-être pénalisé par une autonomie encore un peu juste d'environ 3 h
17": moins lourd qu'il n'y paraît, plus plat et confortable que le 15", son autonomie frôle les 5 h en utilisation bureautique, (c'est mon choix)... écran optimal pour le traitements d'images.

N'hésite pas à demander plus de précisions


----------



## Jebzf (15 Mars 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> Je compte m'acheter un PB 15", 1,67-le dernier ; seulement, hier, un vendeur et un acheteur m'ont dit que les nouveaux PB ont l'écran de l'Ibook et qu'il n'est pas terrible. Ils m'ont donc conseillé d'acheter la version précédente : le PB 15" 1,5.


 
il n'y a pas d'ibook 15" donc la dalle n'est forcément pas la même. 
Tous ceux qui l'ont testé trouve l'écran du nouveau 15" excellent apparemment (meilleur que les 12") donc pas la peine d'acheter la version précédente des PB à mon avis.


----------



## beber77 (15 Mars 2005)

je doute qu'apple sortirais un nouveau produit qui soit moin bon que l'ancien...
je pense que le vendeur que tu a vue a tout simplement cherché à vendre ses fin de stock de l'ancienne version...


----------



## fredtravers (15 Mars 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> Je suis professeur de philosophie. En fait, j'écris "beaucoup", minimum 3heures quand je m'y mets. Ce que je fais est assez proche de vos amis journalistes du point de vue de l'écriture. Mais l'écran du 12 est paraît-il trop petit, pas pratique quand plusieurs fenêtres sont ouvertes. De plus, il n'y a pas d'entrée son et mon ami-musicien se servira de mon portable (en vacances !). Encore une chose: je vais faire beaucoup de photoshop, alors là encore je crois que le 12'' n'ira pas. Un photographe a-t-il le 12" ? -j'ai moi-même pensé à l'autonomie. Est-ce vraiment génant sur le 15", quelqu'un sait de combien elle est ?


alors l'alu 17 est votre ami
cher ami, trés cher ami
mais bien, trés bien
en dehors de mes moments de détentes avec mes patients, de mes peintures zalhuile où j'en mets partout ... je compose , et là .... grand bonheur , j'ai acheté un beau grand clavier yamaha, je branche ça sur mon alu 17 ... et .... melody assistant trancrit en notes ce que je tape de mes 10 doigts avec fureur et plaisir ... le kamasutra de la portée ... le plaisir de la cochlée associé à l'émerveillement de la vision des croches qui défilent ... 
vous allez me dire que l'alu-é-cher ... oui, certes, mais c'est comme la santé, si elle n'a pas de prix, elle a un coût ... 
autonomie remarquable ... à la Toussaint, j'avais mon 17, mon copain archi son 15, mon autre copain un dell-de-me ... nous sommes partis ensemble, ce qui est logique dans un tgv, avec un cuisseau de chevreuil dans le caddie façon zezette épouse X ( un patient adorable qui chasse ... mais je l'ai mis au régime végétarien ... alors, que voulez vous, j'assume mon apostolat jusqu'au sacrifice culinaire ... ) ... Tours a vu l'extinction définitive du Dell... A Poitier les derniers electrons disponibles pour l'alu 15 de Olivier ... ( oui, celui qui travaille chez La Pomme pour les Archi ... ) , j'avoue que foin d'une quelconque fierté, nous étions surpris, ( euh non ... etonnés ... ) de la vivacité du 17 ... il y avait un journaliste de Canal - avec nous , evidemmment , il a eu la palme avec son zimouc G3 de première génération ... il pouvait poursuivre son clavardage intempestif en nous nargant d'un < ahhh booon, ça tiennnt paaas plus que çaaa > ... des plus ... narquois.
Ma chère et tendre Kathy T, psy de son état, nous expliquera que cela a possiblement un rapport avec l'expression de la virilité de chaque gugus dont je faisais partie ... 
mais bon
bref alu17 = bonheur !!


----------



## vincmyl (15 Mars 2005)

N'importe quoi ce qu'il a dit, il a fumé ou quoi??? :mouais:


----------



## Jebzf (15 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quoi ce qu'il a dit, il a fumé ou quoi??? :mouais:


 
il arrive parfois qu'il y ait des posts qui ne semblent pas très constructifs ^^ 

mais qui sommes nous pour juger ?


----------



## Bat-Mac (15 Mars 2005)

Jebzf a dit:
			
		

> il arrive parfois qu'il y ait des posts qui ne semblent pas très constructifs ^^
> 
> mais qui sommes nous pour juger ?



pour ma part je suis assez fan du style, même s'il m'arrive de regretter l'usage peu fréquent du paragraphe ou du saut de ligne...


----------



## fredtravers (15 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quoi ce qu'il a dit, il a fumé ou quoi??? :mouais:


mille excuses .... j'avoue être particulièrement clavard ...
j'ai passé l'âge des paradis articficiels, plus proche de l'hiver que du printemps de la vie ...
excusez ma prose si elle vous a dérangé ...


----------



## NightWalker (15 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> mille excuses .... j'avoue être particulièrement clavard ...
> j'ai passé l'âge des paradis articficiels, plus proche de l'hiver que du printemps de la vie ...
> excusez ma prose si elle vous a dérangé ...



pô grave, c'était 20 000... perso j'aime bien ton style de prose...


----------



## Jebzf (15 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> mille excuses .... j'avoue être particulièrement clavard ...
> j'ai passé l'âge des paradis articficiels, plus proche de l'hiver que du printemps de la vie ...
> excusez ma prose si elle vous a dérangé ...


 
pas de problème pour moi. c'est dense, lunaire mais ô combien rafraîchissant. si j'ose dire.


----------



## fredtravers (16 Mars 2005)

zaladin va trouver que j'ai provoqué un éloignement 
interessant mais hors sujet ...  
il faudrait concilier confort et autonomie ... 
désir et espèces en euros ...
plaisir et réalité ...
de toutes façons, chez La Pomme l'autonomie est au rendez vous
on élimine donc le côté obscur ... 
maintenant, nous igorons tout des possibilités financières ?
mais sincèrement, un 17p alu est un grand bonheur à tout point de vue ...
vous risquez de ne pas regretter l'achat ...


----------



## zaladin (16 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> zaladin va trouver que j'ai provoqué un éloignement
> interessant mais hors sujet ...
> il faudrait concilier confort et autonomie ...
> désir et espèces en euros ...
> ...


Votre prose évoquait à mon souvenir certaines connaissances psychanalytiques et...(je préfère taire le reste, disons que ça concerne l'imaginaire des psy...Je ne vous attaque pas du tout ni lance le débat sur le forum -"nouvelle discussion : le çà des psys : 80go ou 100 ?; extension mémoire nécessaire ?: combien de barrettes -de quoi, de s_..._?"!...)
Au fait : aujourd'hui désir et réalité se sont presque confondus, j'ai presque acheté le PB 15 " -réservé, en fait, à cause de ma banque qui fait trainer le transfert des fonds à mercredi prochain. Donc : dans une semaine je vous écrirai sur mon PB !...çelà va être difficile d'attendre, je suis super impatiente ! Je l'ai acheté à Bastille (Alis)
Je ne trouve pas le PB 17" mignon -trop grand :sensibilité féminine...
Je dois immédiatement quitter le forum, car Assaut de Carpenter commence


----------



## vincmyl (16 Mars 2005)

Moi aussi le 17" je le trouve trop grand, le 15 " est l'idéal, vraiment tu as fais un bon match


----------



## ThiGre (17 Mars 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> Votre prose évoquait à mon souvenir certaines connaissances psychanalytiques et...(je préfère taire le reste, disons que ça concerne l'imaginaire des psy...Je ne vous attaque pas du tout ni lance le débat sur le forum -"nouvelle discussion : le çà des psys : 80go ou 100 ?; extension mémoire nécessaire ?: combien de barrettes -de quoi, de s_..._?"!...)
> Au fait : aujourd'hui désir et réalité se sont presque confondus, j'ai presque acheté le PB 15 " -réservé, en fait, à cause de ma banque qui fait trainer le transfert des fonds à mercredi prochain. Donc : dans une semaine je vous écrirai sur mon PB !...çelà va être difficile d'attendre, je suis super impatiente ! Je l'ai acheté à Bastille (Alis)
> Je ne trouve pas le PB 17" mignon -trop grand :sensibilité féminine...
> Je dois immédiatement quitter le forum, car Assaut de Carpenter commence



Bravo pour l'achat, ce sera de toute façon une bonne acquisition, maintenant les goûts et les couleurs... Vaste débat !
J'ai un peu tendance à voir le 15" comme étriqué maintenant (je frime: j'ai eu 7 ans un wallstreet ) et j'aime bcp la platitude de mon 17" (1 cm d'épaisseur), et comme j'aime pas bcp me brûler les cuisses, je trouve que la large dalle d'alu permet une meilleur évacuation de la chaleur et on arrive toujours à trouver une place encore un peu tiède sur les genoux, qui plus est cette quasi feuille A3 de 3 kg rentre pile poil dans mon sac à dos   

Mais je comprends d'autres points de vue, ma femme vient de recevoir son 12" 1.5 GHz hier et elle a passé la soirée à surfer sur sa petite Feuille A4, et mon chef ne jure que par le 15" (titanium, puis depuis 15 jours Alu)


----------



## msdosfolies (17 Mars 2005)

beber77 a dit:
			
		

> je doute qu'apple sortirais un nouveau produit qui soit moin bon que l'ancien...
> je pense que le vendeur que tu a vue a tout simplement cherché à vendre ses fin de stock de l'ancienne version...




ce qui dans un sens peut etre interessant si il y a une forte remise .
j'ai eu le pwb (voir signature ) moins cher environ 1800 euros dans une boutique et payer 350 euros environ pour le meme pwb dernier modele avec les petit plus qu'il a je ne trouve pas ça vraiment une affaire .


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Mars 2005)

Jebzf a dit:
			
		

> il arrive parfois qu'il y ait des posts qui ne semblent pas très constructifs ^^
> 
> mais qui sommes nous pour juger ?


mais où sont les modos? eux ont le droit de juger


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Mars 2005)

tu as pris le nouveau powerbook? ou l'ancien?


----------



## zaladin (17 Mars 2005)

msdosfolies a dit:
			
		

> ce qui dans un sens peut etre interessant si il y a une forte remise .
> j'ai eu le pwb (voir signature ) moins cher environ 1800 euros dans une boutique et payer 350 euros environ pour le meme pwb dernier modele avec les petit plus qu'il a je ne trouve pas ça vraiment une affaire .


il vendait le pwb15" 1,5 sd pour 2151 alors qu'avec apple j'ai le nouveau (1,67) pour 2114 (je suis prof ). Il ne me semble pas qu'il faisait une "opération markéting" en me conseillant d'acheter le précédent (mais peut-être est-il bon acteur) ; par contre ce qui est génant c'est qu'en tant que spécialiste d'apple (il ne vend que ça) il n'est pas percuté qu'il n'est pas possible de mettre la dale de l'Ibook 14 sur le pwb 15" puisque pas le même format -comme le faisait remarqué Jbezf.
Au fait, personne ne m'a dit son avis à propos de tiger, s'il est opportun d'acheter now un mac. Je vais reposer ma question sur la discussion tiger. Tchaow !


----------



## pixelemon (17 Mars 2005)

Jebzf a dit:
			
		

> il arrive parfois qu'il y ait des posts qui ne semblent pas très constructifs ^^
> 
> mais qui sommes nous pour juger ?


----------



## fredtravers (17 Mars 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> Votre prose évoquait à mon souvenir certaines connaissances psychanalytiques et...(je préfère taire le reste, disons que ça concerne l'imaginaire des psy...Je ne vous attaque pas du tout ni lance le débat sur le forum -"nouvelle discussion : le çà des psys : 80go ou 100 ?; extension mémoire nécessaire ?: combien de barrettes -de quoi, de s_..._?"!...)
> Au fait : aujourd'hui désir et réalité se sont presque confondus, j'ai presque acheté le PB 15 " -réservé, en fait, à cause de ma banque qui fait trainer le transfert des fonds à mercredi prochain. Donc : dans une semaine je vous écrirai sur mon PB !...çelà va être difficile d'attendre, je suis super impatiente ! Je l'ai acheté à Bastille (Alis)
> Je ne trouve pas le PB 17" mignon -trop grand :sensibilité féminine...
> Je dois immédiatement quitter le forum, car Assaut de Carpenter commence


Si on ne faisait que clavarder technique et processeur ... 
On se retrouve finalement avec ici un alu 12 pour celle de 13 ans, un alu 15 pour ma chère et tendre, et un 17 pour le dr jekyll
Bref, Boucle d'Or réincarnée ...
J'aime bien le mode de pensée des psy, et des < prof de philo > ... je me souviens d'une discussion avec l'une de vos collègue au ski, ( S Agacinski pour ne pas la nommer, avant qu'elle ne prenner bague au doigt )  qui  m'avait expliqué que la < volonté > n'existait en fait pas vraiment, mais qu'il était plus convenable de parler  de désir. Cette simple phrase a fait simplement basculer mon mode de pensée un peu trop plein de certitudes en un univers de doutes passionnants.
J'avoue que cette société technico mathematico informatico lissée, aurait bien besoin de gens comme vous et elle sur le dessus du pavé, parceque nous avons beaucoup plus à apprendre, finalement, des sciences humaines que des sciences technologiques. Ces dernieres me semblent  trop tautologiques pour ouvrir l'esprit à autre chose de neuf, de vrai, d'humain.
Rapport avec macgé ? regardez telle où telle discussion, plus ou moins technique, ne dérive t elle pas souvent vers un univers plus freudien que prévu ? les internautes ont ils conscience du signifiant de leurs gigahertz et megabits ou le contraire ?  sur certains forums ( foris ? ) PC, on assiste à des affrontements de coqs de silicium dignes des combats du premier âge de l'humanité ...
Ah, l'éternel probleme aussi du < hors sujet >  , ou du discour atypique ... 
Moderons nos propos car le modero nous regarde ... 
Pour en revenir aux ordinateurs, on peut dire qu'ils ne sont pas qu'un outil, mais aussi certainement un moyen d'expression de nos désirs et pulsions,  voire plus si affinité ...
Bon, vous serez contente de votre 15 alu, si j'en crois ma moitié qui remplit entièrement ma vie ... 
Et mes sincères excuses à ceux que cette prose a gênés ou irrités.


----------



## woulf (18 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quoi ce qu'il a dit, il a fumé ou quoi??? :mouais:



Mouarf, c'est clair que les contributions de vincmyl sont toujours passionnantes


----------



## fredtravers (18 Mars 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf, c'est clair que les contributions de vincmyl sont toujours passionnantes


c'est au moins de l'humour ...
fumette, moquette, croquettes, xxxxxette ?
paradis artificiels parfois necessaires pour échaper à la grisaille ...
j'avoue que tous ceux que j'ai rencontrés enfermés dans ce dédale préfrontal, n'étaient pas bien de leurs vies ...
quand on a aussi besoin d'exister dans le regard des autres, cela peut permettre au cerveau de rester dans un coton maternel ...
on attends avec impatience notre maqueuse à l'alu 15 !!


----------



## Jebzf (18 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

>


 
y'en a quand même un qui a compris ce que je voulais dire...

tiens ! boule à facette pour toi.


----------



## zaladin (20 Mars 2005)

la science, la technique et technologie ne pensent pas au sens où elles ne pensent pas le sens des choses, du monde et d'elles-mêmes, voilà pourquoi elles n'annulent pas la philosophie contrairement à ce qu'on nous fait croire, elles ont un autre objet (et but).
Dans trois jours, j'aurai mon mac : est-ce qu'il sera prêt à l'emploi ? Il y a 15 ans, quand je me suis acheté mon premier mac, il fallait l'installer nous-même, ce qui était facile : il suffisait de suivre le mode d'emploi. Est-ce toujours pareil ? 
Quelle attente !!!


----------



## fredtravers (20 Mars 2005)

Alu 15 ?
Déballez
Branchez l'alimentation
Attendez quelques minutes
Allumez ... puis ....  allez  , je vous laisse découvrir ... plaisir ...


----------



## NightWalker (20 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Si on ne faisait que clavarder technique et processeur ...
> On se retrouve finalement avec ici un alu 12 pour celle de 13 ans, un alu 15 pour ma chère et tendre, et un 17 pour le dr jekyll
> Bref, Boucle d'Or réincarnée ...
> J'aime bien le mode de pensée des psy, et des < prof de philo > ... je me souviens d'une discussion avec l'une de vos collègue au ski, ( S Agacinski pour ne pas la nommer, avant qu'elle ne prenner bague au doigt ) qui m'avait expliqué que la < volonté > n'existait en fait pas vraiment, mais qu'il était plus convenable de parler de désir. Cette simple phrase a fait simplement basculer mon mode de pensée un peu trop plein de certitudes en un univers de doutes passionnants.
> ...





			
				zaladin a dit:
			
		

> la science, la technique et technologie ne pensent pas au sens où elles ne pensent pas le sens des choses, du monde et d'elles-mêmes, voilà pourquoi elles n'annulent pas la philosophie contrairement à ce qu'on nous fait croire, elles ont un autre objet (et but).
> Dans trois jours, j'aurai mon mac : est-ce qu'il sera prêt à l'emploi ? Il y a 15 ans, quand je me suis acheté mon premier mac, il fallait l'installer nous-même, ce qui était facile : il suffisait de suivre le mode d'emploi. Est-ce toujours pareil ?
> Quelle attente !!!



Par ce magnifique temps qui vient de s'achever, quel régal de pouvoir me sustenter de vos proses M. Fredtravers ( qui n'est pas si travers que ça finalement  ) et Mme/Melle Zaladin...


----------



## Bat-Mac (21 Mars 2005)

Le premier Mac, c'est un peu comme la première gorgée de bière...  :love:  mais le PowerBook... c'est une ivresse bien différente..


----------



## zaladin (21 Mars 2005)

à Bat-mac: j'imagine tout à fait...C'est l'avant dernier soir sur ce pc ; je radote, je me répète :j'espère n'ennuyer personne avec mon excitation de jeune fille à l'approche de mon pwb ! - pour Fredtravers: suis-je normale, _doctor_, d'"aimer" les macs, de ne pas réussir à travailler sur pc (c'est un téléphone pour moi -internet- et rien d'autre, d'où je n'arrive pas à écrire sur le pc). Comme une feuille, un cahier, une page ont un aspect charnel, vivant, un "grain", de même pour le mac. J'avais un classic (j'étais étudiante) et depuis qu'il est périmé, j'utilise ce pc, qui est à mon ami. Je ne pouvais pas jusqu'à présent me racheter de mac et il ne comprennait pas que j'en désire autant un, que je fasse une telle différence: fétichisme de nos pauvres cerveaux abimés par le progrès technologiques ? matérialisme stupide et pédant, snobinard ? A moins que les macs aient quelque chose de rassurant, d'humain, une sorte de foyer incandescent (mieux que la tv): si nous nous y attachons autant, peut-être est-ce paradoxalement non pas par aliénation à la technologie mais parce qu'inconsciemment nous y retrouvons l'authentique, de la chaire et du sensible dans le plastique et l'aluminium-c'est la _beauté_ des macs qui nous appelle et qui transcende notre apparente aliénation. 
A NightWalker: merci, ça me fait plaisir de vous apaiser (c'est melle bien que ça pourrait être madame ! j'ai l'âge biologique pour, mais je suis encore jeune-de petites années après 30ans-bien que mentalement parlant je me pose des questions sur mon âge....je ne précise pas celles-ci !)


----------



## fredtravers (21 Mars 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> .... pour Fredtravers: suis-je normale, _doctor_, d'"aimer" les macs, de ne pas réussir à travailler sur pc (c'est un téléphone pour moi -internet- et rien d'autre, d'où je n'arrive pas à écrire sur le pc). Comme une feuille, un cahier, une page ont un aspect charnel, vivant, un "grain", de même pour le mac. J'avais un classic (j'étais étudiante) et depuis qu'il est périmé, j'utilise ce pc, qui est à mon ami. Je ne pouvais pas jusqu'à présent me racheter de mac et il ne comprennait pas que j'en désire autant un, que je fasse une telle différence: fétichisme de nos pauvres cerveaux abimés par le progrès technologiques ? matérialisme stupide et pédant, snobinard ? A moins que les macs aient quelque chose de rassurant, d'humain, une sorte de foyer incandescent (mieux que la tv): si nous nous y attachons autant, peut-être est-ce paradoxalement non pas par aliénation à la technologie mais parce qu'inconsciemment nous y retrouvons l'authentique, de la chaire et du sensible dans le plastique et l'aluminium-c'est la _beauté_ des macs qui nous appelle et qui transcende notre apparente aliénation....


Que de réponses pour que de questions ...
- normale, certainement pas, en tout cas je l'espère pour vous... y a t'il pire que l'angle droit, dit normal, pas le moindre penchant, rien d'aigu, point d'obtu, ni rentrant ni ajacent ... ni plat non plus, bref, un angle droit est rectus sur son angle, il ne bougera pas d'un degré.
- il n'y a pas de plaisir sans désir, quel desir est il possible d'avoir un PC, côté obscur, normalité, horreur de < Another Brick in the Wall > , repris par La Pomme... à propos, La Pomme, pêché originel ? n'est il pas quelque part le symbole, ce pommier, du plaisir sexué et sexuel ? Adam l'a toujours en travers de la gorge, ne l'oubliez pas ... donc Apple, ce n'est pas un hasard, mais une possible necessité pour le plaisir par le désir.
- Mac est aussi un mot qui connote une certaine façon de s'encanailler discrètement dans un peu de ce qui est commerce de charmes ...
- Le mac est il feminin ? la pomme du paradis terrestre n'est elle pas synonyme de la légèreté féminine à faire les choses ? un PC, c'est comme un homme, un fort, un tatoué, c'est pas l'extérieur qui compte, c'est l'intérieur, la puissance, la rapidité, lé capacité ( reste de notre terrible complexe de castration qui ne se résoudra que le dernier jour, peut être ? ) . Le mac, lui a un aspect arrondi, la palourde était un vrai sac à main, on le caresse, il est beau, il a une < skin > dont le toucher rappelle le corps féminin. Peu importe sa puissance, c'est que l'on fait avec qui est important ... 
- Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait d'autre aliénation que celle du plaisir, du désir, de la pulsion, avec cependant ce bémol permament que l'être humain vit dans le relatif, et que c'est moins l'objet qui est responsable de son désir, que le désir qui se projette sur l'objet, pour ensuite en avoir le plaisir.
Ce n'est pas du snobisme que de vouloir un plaisir différent, ce serait snobisme si le plaisir était d' être différente seulement ... 
- il m'est difficile de parler de la TV, j'ai divorcé de mon 70 cm depuis que ses chimiques ont dépassé leur temperature d'ingnition, bientôt un an sans images du monde ... mais je ne crois pas que l'ordinateur / internet soient du domaine du plaisir partagé, bien au contraire du plaisir solitaire, même si il y a echange ( ici même ! ) , il est virtuel. Disons que c'est un moyen de partager un plaisir solitaire, une liberté d'échangisme émotionnel, avec un certain degrés de clan , de famille au sens quasi botanique ... 
- C'est aussi le moyen d'exprimer parfois ses pathologies, mythomanie comprise, autisme au sens large, psychorigidité, hysterie féminine comme masculine, etc , avec une certaine exacerbation des sentiments, et surtout, l'internet a fait exploser les pathologies de type compulsives, en particulier chez certains hommes angoissés et frustrés.

Bref, l'invention du marteau, constructeur de maisons mais aussi fracasseur de crânes, a du bon et du mauvais ...

Alors, cet Alu ??? n'oubliez pas le rituel de l'ouverture ! si le fétichisme vous en dit, quelques photos , hein, vous nous les montrerez ... et puis l'odeur si particulière ... enfin, les gadgets et autres petits machins, vrai père noel, cet Apple ...
Attention à la frustration < quoi, il manque un cordon vert et orange ... ! > ... c'est l'angoisse du manque, l'angoisse de la mort qui revient ... < ahhhh , le voilà le cordon htr95-b > , plaisir retrouvé de l'enfance ... 

Allez , je vous en ai trop dit, c'est insupportable ... mon chocolat m'attends ... odeur, couleur, saveur, rien que des rimes de bonheur ..


----------



## NightWalker (21 Mars 2005)

Je m'incline...


----------



## Bat-Mac (22 Mars 2005)

J'ose ?..

J'ose :

*"C'est curieux chez les marins ce besoin de faire des phrases"* - _in_ Les Tontons
(mais bravo quand même à la prose toujours aussi prolifique du sieur fredtravers...  )

A part ça ne négligeons pas l'un des aspects méconnus ou peu évoqués du PowerBook : l'indicible mais enivrante sensation tactile du clavier... 

Bat-Mac - la tactique de la tactile attitude


----------



## fredtravers (23 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> ...
> *"C'est curieux chez les marins ce besoin de faire des phrases"* - _in_ Les Tontons...


alors là ... ça c'est de la référence ... c'est vraiment du grand art ...
j'avoue que Audiard représente le sommet du plaisir d'écouter parler ...
j'aime ... j'adore ... je vénère ... je me demande même si je ne regarde pas les films où il a sévit d'abord pour le plaisir des dialogues ... 
par coeur, presque, mais toujours rire et saveur ... attendant le <  sssalope, touche pas au grizzzzzbi > ... 

je vois que vous êtes un connaisseur, que le bizarre ne vous intimide pas ...
une jeune patiente que je prenais pour un peu légère, m'a dit en souriant qu'il y avait la même chasse d'eau que dans les barbouzes, et qu'elle avait hésité à la tirer ... ça me l'a remonté au pinâcle côté sentiment, cette belle enfant ! 
20 ans, déjà des belles lettres ... elle a sa place dans le grand monde, la jet n'a qu'à bien se tenir ! 

faire l'humour, pas la guerre ...


----------



## zaladin (24 Mars 2005)

Le grand jour, plutôt le joyeux jour c'est maintenant : je vous écris sur mon magnifique PWB aux touches digitales comme des fleurs ; je me sens terriblement bien, berçée par la petite musique, le doux clic-clic de ma prose aluminium. Il est une heure du matin et même déjà plus tard et je me demande si je vais pouvoir quitter mon PWB, je me sens insomniaque, l'esprit tendu vers mon bel objet...l'ennui c'est que je travaille demain et que j'aimerais bien ne pas avoir le teint blafard des parisiens noctambulestes. Parano du professeur qui veut convaincre de sa respectabilité, de sa moralité, justement parce qu'il se sent déplacé, usurpateur du sens commun.
Je me force à terminer, et ce sera sur cette remarque : nous sommes plusieurs ici à vénérer messieurs Audiard et Blier, alors je nous proclame, au moins pour ce soir, le gang des tontons flingueurs !!


----------



## Bat-Mac (24 Mars 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> je vous écris sur mon magnifique PWB aux touches digitales comme des fleurs ; je me sens terriblement bien, berçée par la petite musique, le doux clic-clic de ma prose aluminium. Il est une heure du matin et même déjà plus tard et je me demande si je vais pouvoir quitter mon PWB, je me sens insomniaque, l'esprit tendu vers mon bel objet...l'ennui c'est que je travaille demain et que j'aimerais bien ne pas avoir le teint blafard des parisiens noctambulestes. Parano du professeur qui veut convaincre de sa respectabilité, de sa moralité, justement parce qu'il se sent déplacé, usurpateur du sens commun.
> Je me force à terminer, et ce sera sur cette remarque : nous sommes plusieurs ici à vénérer messieurs Audiard et Blier, alors je nous proclame, au moins pour ce soir, le gang des tontons flingueurs !!



Ah, je vois que tu as succombé à ton tour au charme démoniaquement *tactile* de ce PowerBook, qui nous entraîne vers des abîmes de perversion clavieriste...  :love: 
Bienvenu, donc, dans le club très select des audiardophiles du PowerBook, _dispersés façon puzzle_, avant de rejoindre cet autre club très fermé... 

La force est avec toi, petite elfe du sentier de la Pomme : fais-en bon usage...


----------



## Bat-Mac (24 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> j'aime ... j'adore ... je vénère ... je me demande même si je ne regarde pas les films où il a sévit d'abord pour le plaisir des dialogues ...
> par coeur, presque, mais toujours rire et saveur ... attendant le <  sssalope, touche pas au grizzzzzbi > ...
> 
> je vois que vous êtes un connaisseur, que le bizarre ne vous intimide pas ...



... d'autant que le tout venant a été piraté par les mômes... 

N'empêche, c'est bien vrai... Si on rigolait plus souvent, on aurait moins la tête aux bétises ! 
... mais j'arrête là... quelqu'un pourrait venir, on pourrait se méprendre et on jaserait... 
 :love: 

Bat-Mac - qui, comme le Cave, se dit parfois que" l'honnêteté, ça se paie" et que "l'éducation, ça ne s'apprend pas"...


----------



## fredtravers (24 Mars 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> Le grand jour, plutôt le joyeux jour c'est maintenant : je vous écris sur mon magnifique PWB aux touches digitales comme des fleurs ; je me sens terriblement bien, berçée par la petite musique, le doux clic-clic de ma prose aluminium. Il est une heure du matin et même déjà plus tard et je me demande si je vais pouvoir quitter mon PWB, je me sens insomniaque, l'esprit tendu vers mon bel objet...l'ennui c'est que je travaille demain et que j'aimerais bien ne pas avoir le teint blafard des parisiens noctambulestes. Parano du professeur qui veut convaincre de sa respectabilité, de sa moralité, justement parce qu'il se sent déplacé, usurpateur du sens commun.
> Je me force à terminer, et ce sera sur cette remarque : nous sommes plusieurs ici à vénérer messieurs Audiard et Blier, alors je nous proclame, au moins pour ce soir, le gang des tontons flingueurs !!


Alors là .... toutes nos félicitations .... il n'en manque plus que l'image sur l'écriture ... j'aime bien les zimages, les ziboucs ...  même à 1h 30 ... 
L'adrénaline vous a gagné les neurones, le rhombique prends le contrôle du préfrontal ...
Plaisir tactile, olfactif, visuel, intellectuel... le plaisir de travailler avec un instrument qui semble beau, cela ne peut pas nuire ...
Ne vous tracassez pas, nous sommes dans une société de l'hégémonie du savoir, aucune chance de perdre votre autorité, votre respectabilité. Notre hexagone préfère encore les sachants que les possédants ... 
Le savoir c'est le pouvoir   ( quoique dans certains établissements scolaires ... il y a du relâchement sur le sujet ..   )

Les tontons vont aller combattre l'hypoglycémie aggravée par l'odeur qui envahit l'appartement ...
A bientôt 
Et encore bravo


----------



## fredtravers (24 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> ... d'autant que le tout venant a été piraté par les mômes...
> N'empêche, c'est bien vrai... Si on rigolait plus souvent, on aurait moins la tête aux bétises !
> ... mais j'arrête là... quelqu'un pourrait venir, on pourrait se méprendre et on jaserait...
> :love:
> Bat-Mac - qui, comme le Cave, se dit parfois que" l'honnêteté, ça se paie" et que "l'éducation, ça ne s'apprend pas"...


Les cures de Audiart et Blier devraient être remboursées par la Sécu ... question de salubrité publique ...


----------



## zaladin (24 Mars 2005)

Je vous salue chers compagnon du net !
Vous devez vous en douter, mais depuis hier soir, je n'ai pas quitté longtemps et dans un déchirement mon PWB. Même la RATP, les mouvements sociaux, l'humanité, quoi ! ou les dieux étaient avec moi: grèves qui m'ont empêchée d'aller travailler, c'est-à-dire: Youppi ! j'ai pu passer ma journée sur mon BB ! Et j'ai des questions à vous  poser, car je rencontre quelques difficultés avec ma connexion à internet: lorsque je me connecte(lorsque le numéro est composé), les premiers moments sont normaux mais à partir du milieu de la connexion jusqu'à la fin, mon PWB fait de drôles de bruits, comme si le modem allait casser et surtout que la connexion allait échouer: friture et bruits métalliques, assez stridents. J'ai une connexion AOL forfait, pas l'ADSL(le pc ne gravait pas; par contre je vais souscrire bientôt le pack Freebox). J'ai appelé AOLSAV : ils n'avaient rien à me conseiller, sinon de m'adresser à Apple- le technicien m'a tout de même dit que les modems font souvent des bruits bizarres, qui leur sont propre. Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ? Autre souci: internet se déconnecte spontanément et assez souvent: je suis en train de naviguer et il se déconnecte, je crois lorsque je fais une manip (mais simple, habituelle).
Pour la photo de mon PWB: elle ne saurait tarder ! je renouvelle en ce moment tous mes appareils: je vais acheter incessement sous peu un Nikon D70, demain si je ne change pas d'avis. Alors, le temps que j'installe tout ça ...et vous aurez en zoom mon cher outil. au revoir...


----------



## NightWalker (24 Mars 2005)

Rassure moi... vers la fin, s'agit-il d'un bruit strident, monotone qui se coupe net dès que la connexion est établie ?


----------



## fredtravers (24 Mars 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> ...J'ai une connexion AOL forfait, pas l'ADSL(le pc ne gravait pas; par contre je vais souscrire bientôt le pack Freebox).......



Aïe, la préhistoire de la toile, l'Epeire ne vous semble pas lente ?
Le RTC comme on disait, le tititi, crisssshchhh vviiiiiiii  frrrrrr   ziiiiiii  clouk !
Dans Pomme > Preferences Systeme > Reseau > Modem > Modem > son activé ou non ? 
si le silence vous dit ... désactivez le son ...
Dans Pomme > Preferences Systeme > Reseau > Modem > PPP > Options PPP > deconnecter si ...
XX minutes ... 
il peut etre utile de modifier ...

Ah le surf sans limite, l'internet en self service à gogo, l'ariane grand comme l'univers ...
Vous verrez, cela vous change la vie comme l'humeur = tout devient facile et beau.
Peut etre même que vous aurez une freeboite, une librebox, le tout en wifi, airport, bref ça passera dans l'ether ... 
Alors là, à demi lassifs sur le canapé, les pieds allongés sur la table basse, un chouïa plus hauts que le siège pour eviter que les neurones ne manquent d'O2 ... on goûte aux joies de la TTTGV ( encore mieux que cette de Mitterand .. ), vous verrez, c'est grandiose.

Attention, risque d'accoutumance, de dépendance, et en plus c'est trés < chronophage > ... 

Vous etiez donc sur la grêve sans l'avoir décidé ! les dieux du hasard et de la necessité ...
Allez, nous vous laissons dans les mains des dieux de l'informatique douce, les rondeurs des touches légères et rebondissantes comme les mots dans la pensée vollubillllllle .... 
N'oubliez pas de rejoindre Morphée et votre PCiste ... adoré ...


----------



## zaladin (25 Mars 2005)

c'est cela: un bruit monotone et qui s'arrête net quand il y a connexion; mais il n'y a pas que ce bruit. Peut-être suis-je habituée au bruit du pc? je vais certainement amener mpn PWB chez Alis pour voir ce qu'ils en disent, car il est quand même vraiment pas beau (très proche du bruit que faisait le pc quand la connexion échouait). Ce qui est certain, c'est que cet  abonnement ne va plus, au moins parce que je ne peux pas profiter d'airport,ect. Donc je suis figée à mon bureau ! ça y est j'ai mon Nikon D70 et je viens de passer l'après-midi dans le forêt, avec mon ami et une amie, et nos chiens respectifs : j'ai mitraller tout le monde et goûté de l'avantage du numérique : shooter sans état d'âme. A ce propos je vous quitte pour installer "Nikon picture"ect sur mon portable, vous aurez peut-être une photo de la bête d'ici ce soir !


----------



## fredtravers (25 Mars 2005)

même en coupant le son ???   allez, une petite photo pour ne pas déroger à la mode ...


----------



## vincmyl (25 Mars 2005)

Pas mal ta photo


----------



## fredtravers (25 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal ta photo


merci 
on peut mieux faire, je vous rassure .... 
j'avais oublié la souris du power17 ...


----------



## fredtravers (25 Mars 2005)

mignone géraldaïne ?


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2005)

trop mignonne, Géraldaïne !!! 

Ce n'est pas une souris sans fil (elle n'a pas les dents bleues) ...

Dans ce cas-là, la formule c'est :
"bon, je sors ..." ?


----------



## NightWalker (25 Mars 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> c'est cela: un bruit monotone et qui s'arrête net quand il y a connexion; mais il n'y a pas que ce bruit. Peut-être suis-je habituée au bruit du pc? je vais certainement amener mpn PWB chez Alis pour voir ce qu'ils en disent, car il est quand même vraiment pas beau (très proche du bruit que faisait le pc quand la connexion échouait). Ce qui est certain, c'est que cet  abonnement ne va plus, au moins parce que je ne peux pas profiter d'airport,ect. Donc je suis figée à mon bureau ! ça y est j'ai mon Nikon D70 et je viens de passer l'après-midi dans le forêt, avec mon ami et une amie, et nos chiens respectifs : j'ai mitraller tout le monde et goûté de l'avantage du numérique : shooter sans état d'âme. A ce propos je vous quitte pour installer "Nikon picture"ect sur mon portable, vous aurez peut-être une photo de la bête d'ici ce soir !



Oui, le bruit du début est un peu plus varié... c'est normal, c'est typique des connexions modem RTC... c'est à peu de chose prêt, le même bruit lors d'un envoi ou d'une réception de fax...

Sinon, si ce bruit te stresse, tu peux aussi le couper (conseil de fredtravers). C'est dans "Préférences Système - Réseau - Afficher Modem interne" et l'onglet "Modem". Dans la rubrique "Son" tu coches "Désactivé". Perso je te conseillerai de le laisser, il permet de savoir si tu as la ligne ou s'il y a échange ou non...

Voilii...


----------



## fredtravers (26 Mars 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> trop mignonne, Géraldaïne !!!
> 
> Ce n'est pas une souris sans fil (elle n'a pas les dents bleues) ...
> 
> ...


le problème avec la géraldaïne, c'est lui =




il a une fâcheuse tendance, felixou, à considérer la geralgaïne comme plus proche de la croquette que de la mignone souricette !
sachant l'interdiction formelle, il miaule comme un damné de la terre quand il est à moins d'un mêtre de la cage dorée ... du genre , tantale puissance n ... 

Je vous laisse pour le week end un mode d'emploi chien / chat / vermifuge ...

<< COMMENT DONNER UNE PILULE A UN CHAT 

1) Attrapez le chat et placez-le dans le creux de votre bras gauche comme si vous teniez un bébé. Avec votre main droite, appliquez une pression de chaque côté de sa gueule en tenant la pilule dans votre main. Lorsque le chat ouvrira sa gueule, lancez la pilule à l'intérieur. Donnez-lui un peu de temps pour qu'il ferme sa gueule et avale. 

2) Ramassez la pilule du plancher et le chat du derrière du sofa. Placez le chat dans le creu de votre bras droit (pour éviter la blessure à votre bras gauche) et répétez l'opération. 

3) Allez chercher le chat dans la chambre à coucher et jetez la pilule détrempée. 

4) Prenez une nouvelle pilule. Prenez le chat dans le creux de votre bras qui saignera le moins. Tenez les pattes arrières du chat avec votre main. Forcez l'ouverture de la gueule du chat et poussez la pilule au fond de la gorge avec votre doigt. Tenez sa gueule fermée et comptez jusqu'à 10. 

5) Ramassez la pilule de l'aquarium et le chat du haut du garde-robe. Allez au jardin et demandez à votre femme de venir vous aider. 

6) Agenouillez-vous sur le sol et serrez fermement le chat entre vos genoux. Tenez les pattes avants et arrières. Ignorez les grognements du chat. Demandez à votre femme de tenir la tête du chat fermement avec une main pendant qu'avec l'autre main elle place une règle de bois dans la bouche du chat pour y faire glisser la pilule. Frottez la gorge du chat vigoureusement. 

7) Ramassez le chat du haut du pôle de rideaux et prenez une nouvelle pilule. Prenez note d'acheter une nouvelle règle de bois et de réparer les rideaux. Balayez soigneusement les vases et les figurines cassées et placez-les de côté pour les recoller plus tard. 






 Enveloppez le chat dans une large serviette de plage et demandez à votre femme de se coucher sur le chat en ne laissant dépasser que sa tête. Placez la pilule au bout d'une paille à boire, forcez l'ouverture de la gueule du chat avec un crayon et soufflez dans la paille. 

9) Vérifiez l'emballage des pilules pour être sûr que les pilules ne sont pas dommageables pour les humains et prenez rapidement une bière pour faire disparaître le goût. Aidez votre femme à appliquer des pansements sur ses blessures et nettoyez le sang sur le tapis avec de l'eau froide et du savon. 

10) Allez chercher le chat dans le garage du voisin. Prenez une autre pilule. Ouvrez une autre bière. Dans la cuisine, videz une armoire. Placez le chat à l'intérieur et fermez la porte sur le cou du chat de façon à ce que seulement sa tête dépasse. Forcez l'ouverture de sa gueule avec une cuillère à dessert. Insérez la pilule avec un élastique. 

11) Allez chercher un tournevis dans le garage et remettez la porte de l'armoire sur ses charnières. Buvez votre bière. Sortez une bouteille de scotch et prenez-en un coup. Appliquez une compresse froide sur votre poitrine et consultez dans votre carnet de santé à quelle date remonte votre dernière injection contre le tétanos. Appliquez une compresse de whiskey pour désinfecter. Buvez un autre coup. Jetez votre chandail et prenez-en un nouveau de votre garde-robe. 

12) Appelez les pompiers pour qu'ils viennent chercher votre ***** de chat du haut de l'arbre de l'autre côté de la route. Excusez-vous auprès de votre voisin qui a foncé dans la clôture en tentant d'éviter le chat qui traversait la rue. Prenez la dernière pilule de l'emballage. 

13) Attachez les pattes avant aux pattes arrières avec de la ficelle que vous attacherez solidement après une patte de la table. Trouvez des gants pour gros travaux dans le garage. Placez la pilule dans sa gueule suivi d'un gros morceau de viande. Soyez ferme. Tenez sa tête verticalement et versez 2 litres d'eau dans la gorge pour faire fondre la pilule. 

14) Buvez le restant de la bouteille de scotch. Demandez à votre femme de vous reconduire à l'urgence. Assoyez-vous calmement pendant que le docteur recoudra vos doigts et votre avant-bras et enlèvera les restants de la pilule de votre oeil droit. En revenant à la maison, arrêtez au magasin de meubles pour acheter une nouvelle table. 

15) Appelez la Société Protectrice des Animaux pour qu'ils viennent chercher votre "chat de la mort" et appelez au magasin d'animaux pour savoir s'ils ont des cochons d'indes. 

COMMENT DONNER UNE PILULE A UN CHIEN 

1) Enveloppez la pilule dans un morceau de bacon. Laissez tomber par-terre. >>


----------



## stephane6646 (26 Mars 2005)

je susi toujours heureux en lisant des posts de découverte du plaisir suscité par le Power book, vu que je n'en ai pas. J'ai un ibook 14" (un zibook tom pouce) qui me donne bien du plaisir aussi. Vous parlez de l'effet (fredtravers/zaladin...) sur vos sens des touches du clavier. et bien sur l'ibook, il en est de même. je ressens toujours une certaine sensualité à parcourir le clavier de mon ibook. J'ai même failli acheter un clavier classique mais je me retiens pour l'instant.
Expérience: mercredi dernier j'ai fait un cours en utilisant mon ibook et un visio projecteur; j'ai acquis il y a quelques semaines le logicile keynote; ainsi je peux faire des diaporamas avec des transitions "cinématographiques" telles que la gouute d'eau (que l'on voit dans les introductions des films Dreamworks). J'avais installé mon matériel, l'écran de l'ibook était projeté sur la mur de la salle, les étudiants sont rentrés et j'ai constaté leurs regards surpris. le cours allait être différent. J'ai lancé le diaporama et dès le début ce fut un sourire sur leurs visages. A la fin du cours, ils m'ont demandé si ça serait ainsi tout le temps; je leur ai promis de recomencer. Question support pédagogique , l'ibook et keynote sont des instruments merveilleux. Et j'ai  pris du  plaisir à construire mon diapo et y mettre des effets tant sur le fond que sur la forme ( la forme c'est le fond qui affleure, n'est ce pas?).
Au delà de mon plaisir personnel, je retiens les sourires de mes étudiants.

ps: j'apprécie la prose de vos posts (fredtravers ou zaladin....)


----------



## zaladin (26 Mars 2005)

Ne m'en veuillez pas si je ne joins pas encore à ce message la photo de mon BB (je suis désolée de transférer mes pulsions maternelles sur mon PWB mais cela se fait de façon toute naturelle, par homonymie, car s'il s'appelait autrement que PWB, par exemple XYZ, je ne crois pas que je l'appelerais ainsi...), donc, je disais pour les photos: j'ai passé une partie de ma soirée d'hier à installer les CD-ROM Nikon (pictureproject, ect), puis j'ai dû regarder un film loué au vidéo club (Hellboy, si ça vous intéresse, de Guillermo ElTorro: bon univers visuel, bons effets spéciaux mais scénario pas transcendant - je me suis un peu ennuyé, je n'avais qu'une idée en tête c'était de rejoindre mon PWB et d'y transférer les photos prises l'après-midi et de me lancer dans la retouche photo...); quant à aujourd'hui, les nécessités de la vie m'ont empéché  toute la journée d'accéder à mes deux objets de plaisirs : quel retournement brutal de dame Fortune, après ces trois jours de faveur! Il est 18H et c'est fini pour aujourd'hui, puisque nous sommes invités ce soir.
J'en viens maintenant là où je voulais commencer: alors là, Fred, bravo ! j'adore la petite souris ! ET vos pieds !(excusez-moi pour la liaison des idées: je ne dis pas que j'adore vos pieds, mais la photo!)...pas mal la perspective : votre tête c'est l'écran du PWB, le clavier votre buste ?!...c'est l'osmose totale, je vois, le fameux double... Mais attention, je ne voudrais pas vous effrayer, quant il y a double il n'y a plus harmonie et unité, la schizophrénie guette: relisez, par exemple, "le double" de Dostoïevsky... )
Je reviens à la petite souris, Géraldaïne (elle est bretonne?): mon chat l'adorerait ! je ne pense pas qu'il ferait ami-ami avec votre Félix, je suis même certaine qu'il y aurait de sa part une sacrée concurrence pour obtenir le tendre petit coeur de Géraldaïne...J'espère vous le présenter demain, mon toutou aussi. J'oubliais: elle est vraiment, sincèrement très belle, je ne crois pas en avoir déjà vu d'aussi belle. C'est une race spéciale? ça donne vraiment envie d'en avoir une...Dommage que ça ne s'envoie pas par mail!!.
Je termine ce mail par une question à Stéphane6646: quelle matière enseignez-vous ? car j'aimerais bien utilser Keynotes en cours, mais je ne vois pas comment pour ma matière, la philosophie (trouver une manière d'intéresser au travail les élèves, car je n'enseigne pas à la fac mais en lycée...).
Encore une chose: comme Jero, je me demande si je ne devrais pas rajouter de la ram à mon PWB: l'un d'entre vous a une idée ? (pour l'instant, il ne rame pas, mais je n'ai quasiment pas utilisé la mémoire) 
AU fait, pour le bruit : je préfère garder le son, même si j'ai des sueurs froides à chaque connexion, car si un problème survient, je l'entendrai.
TCHAAAAOOOO !


----------



## fredtravers (26 Mars 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Une petite image de mon nouveau Powerbook 17" avec le sacré coeur en fond ..aah la vie numérique avec cette machine c'est du pur plaisir..pas de regrets d'avoir entaillé dans mon compte en banque pour cette petite merveille (il s'en remettra..enfin,j'espère..) j'ai pas grand chose à dire pour l'instant (je suis peut-être un peu trop sous le "charme"..)
> 
> Ah si..juste une question: avec 512 Mo de ram en plus la différence en fluidité est-elle vraiment importante?..pour l'instant avec les 512 d'origine je trouve que ça fonctionne plutôt bien..vos avis?..


Bien que j'utilise des applications gourmandes, je n'ai pas vu une grosse difference ... 
Mais bon, je suis peut etre exigeant ?    il y a du mieux mais sans plus ...


----------



## fredtravers (26 Mars 2005)

Je n'ai pas acheté de RAM supplémentaire pour l'Alu 15 de ma chère et tendre, elle dit que c'est parfait ainsi ... elle regarde un dvd sur le canapé ... 
Merci pour les pieds virtualisés par l'APN ... Mes secrétaires ont 4 macs, et comme elles ne savaient pas comment en parler, je leur ai donné des petits noms en rapport avec ce qui me semblait proche de leurs personnalités = Loïc, Fidji, Neige, Bapu ... pratique ... elles me préviennent que quand fidji essaye de se brancher sur le disque dur de Bapu, elles ont tel ou tel probleme ... bref, toute une famille .... leur borne airport s'appelle Wanda ... je sais, c'est un peu infantile ...
Ma palourde s'appellait  zibouc  ... 
Bon, on attends quand même la preuve par l'épreuve photographique de l'existence de l'aluzaladin ... 
Bon dimanche à tous et à toutes, je retourne à mes migires ...


----------



## fredtravers (29 Mars 2005)

en image, oui, cela peut etre utile 
garageband, je n'utilise pas .... je prefere melody assistant


----------



## fredtravers (30 Mars 2005)

toujours pas de photos du bel alu 15 ????


----------



## hugdom (30 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> << COMMENT DONNER UNE PILULE A UN CHAT
> 1) Attrapez le chat et placez-le dans le creux de votre bras gauche comme si vous teniez un bébé. Avec votre main droite, appliquez une pression de chaque côté de sa gueule en tenant la pilule dans votre main. Lorsque le chat ouvrira sa gueule, lancez la pilule à l'intérieur. Donnez-lui un peu de temps pour qu'il ferme sa gueule et avale.
> (...)
> 15) Appelez la Société Protectrice des Animaux pour qu'ils viennent chercher votre "chat de la mort" et appelez au magasin d'animaux pour savoir s'ils ont des cochons d'indes.
> ...


  hi hi


----------



## macinside (30 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> le problème avec la géraldaïne, c'est lui =
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:modo: merci de recentré le sujet avant fermeture :modo:


----------



## fredtravers (30 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> :modo: merci de recentré le sujet avant fermeture :modo:


recentreR


----------



## zaladin (30 Mars 2005)

je ne vous oublie pas, seulement je n'arrive pas à envoyer de photo sur le forum. J'essaye à partir de la fenêtre "gérer les pièces jointes", mais impossible. J'ai essayé aussi dans "fichier-envoyer des images". Avec "mail" aussi-je me suis envoyée les photos. Je me demande si ce n'est pas parce qu'il me manque des logiciels -je n'ai que ceux fournis avec le PWB. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## NightWalker (30 Mars 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> je ne vous oublie pas, seulement je n'arrive pas à envoyer de photo sur le forum. J'essaye à partir de la fenêtre "gérer les pièces jointes", mais impossible. J'ai essayé aussi dans "fichier-envoyer des images". Avec "mail" aussi-je me suis envoyée les photos. Je me demande si ce n'est pas parce qu'il me manque des logiciels -je n'ai que ceux fournis avec le PWB. Qu'en pensez-vous ?



Le tutoriel de Nicogala...


----------



## fredtravers (31 Mars 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> je ne vous oublie pas, seulement je n'arrive pas à envoyer de photo sur le forum. J'essaye à partir de la fenêtre "gérer les pièces jointes", mais impossible. J'ai essayé aussi dans "fichier-envoyer des images". Avec "mail" aussi-je me suis envoyée les photos. Je me demande si ce n'est pas parce qu'il me manque des logiciels -je n'ai que ceux fournis avec le PWB. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Vous devez d'abord les mettre quelque part sur un serveur internet
J'utilise mon espace wanadoo. Quel est votre fournisseur d'accès internet ?
Ensuite, je teste l'adresse supposée de l'image en question.
Et cette adresse, je la mets dans la fenêtre qui permet l'envoi des images dans le corps du texte.

Sur le plan pratique, votre image elle est en .jpg, elle s'appelle image.jpg
Elle est sur le bureau.
J'ai un abonnement wanadoo, et quand je vais sur http://apple.wanadoo.fr/ , à gauche, j'ai < pages perso > . Il me demande de m'identifier comme utilisateur principal.
Là, dans une page web pleine de publicités diverses, il y a un bouton < acceder >  dans la rubrique < confirmé > .  
Là il y a une rubrique < comment transferer >
Pour le mac, ils conseillent un logiciel comme < Fetch > , et donnent l'adresse à utiliser pour aller chez eux déposer une image ou autre chose. Comme un disque dur ... 
En bas, ils me donnent l'adresse dite < FTP > , pour moi c'est < http://perso.wanadoo.fr/theleme.medicale/ > .
Cette adresse, je la mets dans la fenêtre de Fetch, puis le mot de passe ( qui est le même, chez wanadoo, que celui de la boite mail principale ) . et là, je tombe sur une fenêtre bizarre, qui est simplement la portion de disque dur de chez wanadoo qui m'est réservée. 
Vous pouvez y mettre une image, et alors l'adresse de cette image sera =
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/theleme.medicale/image.jpg
Si je prefere y mettre un dossier, je crée le dossier vide sur mon bureau, et le fais glisser chez wanadoo. Et voilà un dossier, par exemple < photos > , sur mon FAI !  Si j'y mets ma belle image, son adresse deviendra =
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/theleme.medicale/photos/image.jpg
Une fois que vous avez cette adresse, vous pouvez vérifier qu'elle est bonne en la collant dans la barre d'adresse de votre navigateur. Attention, si l'image s'appelle image.JPG en majuscule, il faut respecter les caractères....
Bon, il doit bien exister d'autres méthodes, mais je m'en tiens à une seule qui fonctionne


----------



## fredtravers (31 Mars 2005)

si cela doit vous poser des problemes métaphysiques, existentiels, voire creer une poussée d'acnée, d'urticaire géant, ou un parapsoriasis varicelliforme de Mucha ... envoyez moi votre image par mail, je la mettrai sur le forum par délégation ministérielle ... 
fredtravers@mac.com


----------



## zaladin (31 Mars 2005)

merci, mais je crois que ça ne va pas être façile: j'avais déjà commencé en m'envoyant à "mail" les photos (parce que j'en avais plusieurs) et je n'arrive pas à transférer sur Mac. Et je viens à l'instant d'essayer de m'envoyer de "mail" à mon serveur ces photos et je ne les reçois pas... mon serveur est AOL. En ce moment, j'ai beaucoup de travail mais j'espère trouver le temps ce week-end. Je vais réésayer à partir de la base où sont stockées les photos


----------



## Macounette (31 Mars 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> je ne vous oublie pas, seulement je n'arrive pas à envoyer de photo sur le forum. J'essaye à partir de la fenêtre "gérer les pièces jointes", mais impossible. J'ai essayé aussi dans "fichier-envoyer des images". Avec "mail" aussi-je me suis envoyée les photos. Je me demande si ce n'est pas parce qu'il me manque des logiciels -je n'ai que ceux fournis avec le PWB. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Evidemment la manière élégante est d'avoir un espace web pour placer les photos dans son message, comme l'explique fredtravers. Mais la manière simple, avec "Gérer les pièces jointes", devrait aussi fonctionner.

Lorsque tu composes un message, clique sur le bouton "Gérer les pièces jointes". Une nouvelle fenêtre apparaît alors, il y a un champ dedans avec un bouton "Parcourir". La suite y est expliquée : _Utilisez le bouton « Parcourir... » pour rechercher le fichier à joindre, puis cliquez sur « Uploader » pour ajouter le fichier choisi au message.
Extensions de fichiers valides: bmp doc gif jpeg jpg pdf png psd rtf txt zip_
Donc lorsque tu cliques sur "Parcourir" une nouvelle fenêtre va s'ouvrir et tu pourras parcourir ton disque pour y chercher l'image que tu veux joindre à ton post (il faut qu'elle soit stockée quelque part sur ton disque dur, hein, pas en tant que pièce jointe d'un mail !  ). Une fois que c'est trouvé, un clic sur "Uploader" et hop l'image est jointe au message et apparaîtra en-dessous de celui-ci.

Voilà, c'est on ne peut plus simple.  Explique-nous un peu ce qui ne fonctionne pas chez toi ? pourquoi tu dis "impossible", à quel moment est-ce que ça coince ?


----------



## pixelemon (31 Mars 2005)

Macounette=couteau suisse ?


----------



## Macounette (31 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> Macounette=couteau suisse ?


   
ça doit être mon côté Saint-Bernard  :rateau:


----------



## zaladin (31 Mars 2005)

pour Macounette: d'est exactement ce que je fais : je lis les instructions ! les images sont bien stockées sur mon disque dur mais impossible de les ouvrir; mais tu m'as donné une idée


----------



## zaladin (31 Mars 2005)

l'idée je vous la soumets: je vais peut-être devoir enregistrer autrement l'image: son format est rtfd: je crois que c'est le "d" qui coince. Je ne sais plus ce que j'ai fait quand je l'ai enregistrée mais elle est sous "textedit": c'est ça le problème ? Pas de rtfd mais que des rtf ? Je vais essayer Iphoto, c'est plus logique ; puis transférer sur disque dur.


----------



## zaladin (31 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> si cela doit vous poser des problemes métaphysiques, existentiels, voire creer une poussée d'acnée, d'urticaire géant, ou un parapsoriasis varicelliforme de Mucha ... envoyez moi votre image par mail, je la mettrai sur le forum par délégation ministérielle ...
> fredtravers@mac.com


merci mais finalement, alors que j'allais vous envoyer les photos, ça a fait "tilt!" dans ma pauvre cervelle et j'ai réenregistrer toutes mes photos mais sans passer par textedit: voici donc mon PWB, dans    
son bocal:


----------



## zaladin (31 Mars 2005)

mon PWB en miniature ! je ne veux pas !  vous faites comment pour l'avoir en grand ? en attendant, je vous envoie sa souricette, Géraldine (toute ressemblance avec une autre souris est fortuite et n'engage pas la responsabilité de l'auteur....)


----------



## zaladin (31 Mars 2005)

Et voici l'affreux matou, Tchaoutchouc, qui la croquerait bien


----------



## zaladin (31 Mars 2005)

heureusement que le bon toutou, Vigo, la protège du félin (il se fait parfois aider de son copain Crotillon,  le ratier, qui heureusement n'est pas à moi)


----------



## zaladin (31 Mars 2005)

il y a eu un bug, j'avais une deuxième photo de Vigo


----------



## fredtravers (1 Avril 2005)

Superbe !!! 
Voilà une famille bien sympathique ... je me demande simplement si on ne vous a pas leuré, l'alu 15 doit normalement faire beaucoup plus que 14 mm de large, enfin, à ce que me semble !
Mais bon, peu importe la taille, c'est le plaisir qui compte.
Il est étrange, votre APN, ici ça ne sort que du jpg 
Quant à votre souris, elle a trop dévoré de Van Hooten à mon goût. A ce propos Marie, ma deuxième migire, insiste sur le ï  de Géraldaïne , que l'on doit  O B L I G A T O I R E M E N T  prononcer aïne  comme  ein, zwei drei ... au risque de se retrouver devant une furie au regard plus proche des orgues de Staline que de la tendresse de ma poupougne ... 

Merci à Macounette, Sainte Bernardine, mon cerveau monomaniauqe n'a pas crû bon de chercher un protocole plus simple ... 

Alez, je vous abandonne, je vais voir mes < impatients > ...


----------



## Macounette (1 Avril 2005)

zaladin : bravo, bien joué 
pour info : le format RTF sert à stocker du texte (en format "rich-text" - RTF veut dire "rich text format"), plus précisément des documents Word avec le formatage. Il n'est donc pas adapté aux images. Pour les images, tu as PNG, GIF, JPEG qui sont mieux adaptés.
Mais bon l'essentiel est que tu aies réussi. On attend maintenant les photos de ton powerbook !


----------



## ThiGre (1 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> toujours pas de photos du bel alu 15 ????



Bin là j'ai fait 12, 15, 17 et mon vieux Wallstreet...

La photo...
Mais le 15" est pas à moi !


----------



## vincmyl (1 Avril 2005)

Franchement le Wallstreet a de la gueule en coeur


----------



## fredtravers (1 Avril 2005)

ThiGre a dit:
			
		

> Bin là j'ai fait 12, 15, 17 et mon vieux Wallstreet...
> 
> La photo...
> Mais le 15" est pas à moi !


joli montage ................


----------



## V!ctr0 (1 Avril 2005)

Question vraiment bete mais bon ... Comment tu fait pour voir ce qu'il y a deriere l'écran comme arriere plan .....

:$


----------



## ThiGre (1 Avril 2005)

V!ctr0 a dit:
			
		

> Question vraiment bete mais bon ... Comment tu fait pour voir ce qu'il y a deriere l'écran comme arriere plan .....
> 
> :$



Tu mets le contraste à fond, la luminosité à -23,567, tu tapes sur le bord gauche de l'écran en te tenant sur un pied et tu dis abracadabra...

Et là ou  le PB explose ou il devient transparent, ça dépend... 





Plus sérieusement: Photos, puis découpage puis utilisation en fond d'écran et ajustages divers...


----------



## ThiGre (1 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> joli montage ................



Merci mais c'est pas parfait... Un jour si j'ai le temps.
En fait j'ai fait ça vite fait car le 15" devait repartir chez son proprio... C'était juste un prêt


----------



## vincmyl (1 Avril 2005)

AH OK ca n'était pas le tien  :mouais:


----------



## zaladin (1 Avril 2005)

Bravo Tiger (!!!vous avez compris la référence; c'est le plus beau compliment qu'on pouvait vous faire sur macgéné !...)
Je voulais envoyer la photo de mon PWB à la Fredtraver (et oui, c'est déjà tout un style et toute une référence...), mais je ne maîtrise pas encore toutes les possibilités de mon PWB, comme vous avez pu vous en rendre compte avec mes difficultés à envoyer les photos. Maintenant que j'ai compris l'erreur elle me semble "incroyable", évidente: mais il faut dire que j'ai mon PWB  depuis une semaine seulement et je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire le manuel(enfin, je crois qu'il n'y a pas grand chose à y apprendre), ou d'appendre les configurations techniques ; cela faisait depuis plusieurs années que j'étais sur pc, mon mac précédent étant devenu obsolète (c'était un classic). D'ailleurs, les photos que je vous ai envoyées ne sont pas terribles, celle de mon chat en particulier: je viens aussi de m'acheter un reflex numérique, le NIKON D70, et parce que j'ai beaucoup de travail en ce moment, je n'ai pas pu étudier ses fonctions techniques, ni lu le manuel (mais c'est bien plus génant que pour le PWB, car je n'y connais rien en réflex numérique): j'avais donc essayé de retoucher la photo de mon chat, puis je l'avais oublié: toutes mes excuses, donc, pour cette photo pas très propre. Certains d'entre vous sont-ils aussi photographes amateurs ? C'est ma première passion, avant(dans le temps) la philosophie. Je m'y remets après plusieurs années d'abandon, dû à une trop forte passion philosophique, exclusive; mais aussi parce qu'on m'avait volé mon reflex et qu'il m'était impossible de m'en racheter un, puisque les débuts de mon entrée dans le monde du travail furent accompagnés de grandes difficultés matérielles. La semaine dernière, et surtout mercredi et vendredi, fut une semaine très particulière par l'émulation et la joie ressenties: un nouveau mac, enfin ! et surtout, un appareil photo, de type pro/amateur-expert, tel que j'en rêvais depuis toujours (car mon premier appareil n'était ni un Nikon ni un reflex terrible). Tout va très bien pour moi en ce moment ! 
Un dernier mot, plutôt une question à Fred de travers: sans vouloir être indiscrète, j'aimerai savoir quelle est votre profession : j'ai d'abord cru à psychanalyste, mais il semble que non: médecin ? psychiatre ou psychologue ? pas "esthéticien" (les "patients")???? je dois quitter le forum car mon jeune Vigo me harcèle pour sa promenade (il me mordille, déchire des papiers, mouchoirs....)


----------



## fredtravers (1 Avril 2005)

Voici un magnifique pwb !  bravo ...
Votre APN est aussi un bel appareil ... on ne demandera pas de photo ... à moins que ...
Bon, la sortie est terminée ? le tour du soir s'est bien passé ?
Profession ? difficile ... de foi, de coeur, d'esprit, d'art .... ? 
Il n'y a toujours pas de diplôme de psychanaliste, donc même ma boulangère peut exercer ...
Psychologue non plus, là c'est ma chère et tendre, mère de mes migires ... celle qui partage son temps entre ses patients et les siens ... et je ne suis, hélas, pas le moins exigeant ...
Médecin, pas mal, oui, ça me plait, encore que sur le Rosenwald je sois aussi informaticien ... que voulez vous , personne n'est parfait ...
Ah, notre profession ... une fois , en Bastille, ( la gare, mille excuse ) il y avait une broquante, ( l'Opéra n'était encore que de papier ). Raisonnant comme un vacarme emouvant, un piano moitié concert moitié bastringue, nous enveloppait de musiques indéfinissables, mélange subtile d'improvisation, de Rachmaninov, de Liszt éméché, de Billa Evans et Tatum gréffés ... ce brouillard de musique venait de partout, rebondissait sur un miroir, s'engouffrait dans une mée, impossible d'en trouver l'auteur ... à force de chiner, j'ai découvert en plein milieu de cette gare ensinistrée des souvenirs de tant de morts, un aveugle, une bonne cinquantaine, visage réjouit d'un enfant à noël, les mains qui flottaient en rebondissant sur les touches deformées et jaunies .... à un mètre de lui, le son m'envahissait pur, comme si nous n'étions plus que deux, ou plutôt trois, lui, chantant doucement mais un peu faux, moi, et le camelot qui le laissait jouer ... merveilleusement bien ... ce doux mélange des savoirs de l'âme ... le camelot visiblement aimait laisser l'aveugle en conivence ... ce homme sans lumieres n'avait plus de piano chez lui , miséreux il hantait les brocantes, les dépots ventes ... et donnaient à tous, indifférents, les concerts de sa vie
J'ai vu le visage du bonheur, j'ai entendu la voix du plaisir, j'ai senti les notes du merveilleux, il jouait pour les étoiles, il jouait dans le noir de son regard des mélanges délirants mais si beaux.

Pour la première fois de ma vie, j'ai regretté de ne pas être aveugle...


Bon arrêtons la pallilalie du soir ... le modo va nous recentrer sur l'essentiel de son sujet ... l'alu , le 15, le macounet ...


----------



## Macounette (1 Avril 2005)

joli le powerbook  et pas mal le choix du Nikon D70  c'est celui que je zyeute aussi en ce moment :love:


----------



## zaladin (2 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Superbe !!!
> Voilà une famille bien sympathique ... je me demande simplement si on ne vous a pas leuré, l'alu 15 doit normalement faire beaucoup plus que 14 mm de large, enfin, à ce que me semble !
> Mais bon, peu importe la taille, c'est le plaisir qui compte.
> Il est étrange, votre APN, ici ça ne sort que du jpg
> ...


je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous êtes étonné que mes images soient en "jpg": c'est le format normal. Je pourrais travailler en raw aussi. Bref: expliquez-moi votre étonnement car je "veux apprendre" (!!!!!)
Je rencontre souvent un problème lorsque je suis internet: la fenêtre sur laquelle je suis se ferme inopinément, sans que j'ai fait quoique ce soit d'anormal: je fais une manip, par exemple je clique sur une image miniature pour la fermer(ce qui vient à l'instant de m'arriver) et l'ordi quitte le forum macgéné; parfois il quitte même internet (mais ne déconnecte pas). Etrange, non ? est-ce que ça vous arrive ? C'est très agaçant. 
à Fredy travioli (j'espère ne pas être trop familière...): informaticien, c'est celà ? pas mal. Justement, cet après-midi j'errais à Fontainebleau, ville où j'exerce présentement, à la recherche d'un revendeur Apple. Il y a 4, je crois, magasins micro: pas un seul ne vend des produits mac ! Alors je me suis dit que ça m'aurait plu d'être très savante en informatique. Je ne m'y connaîs pas, pas plus que la moyenne, mais je trouve ça passionnant. D'ailleurs, maintenant que j'ai un mac, je m'y intéresse bien plus qu'avant ; ça fait plusieurs mois que je m'achète des revues (SVM-Mac; Universmac...). J'aimerais bien arriver à maîtriser et à comprendre comment ça marche. Avec le temps, et puisque je m'y intéresse maintenant de près, je devrais me débrouiller pas mal. En tout cas ça m'excite d'apprendre tous les jours quelque chose en ce moment (il est vrai que je suis partie bien bas: se servir d'un clavier, d'un traitement de texte et savoir se connecter à internet!!) C'est seulement à partir du moment où j'étais sur le point de m'acheter un mac que je suis allée pour la 1ère fois sur un forum, celui de macgéné ! c'est véridique: aucun ne m'intéressait et pourtant j'allais tous les jours sur le net. Et puis maintenant je vais aussi sur celui de Chasseur d'image, mais surtout pour m'informer sur la photo numérique.
Pour Macounette: le D70 est vraiment un super appareil et c'est vraiment génial de pouvoir visualiser immédiatement ses photos(par oppo à l'argentique). Mais attend, si tu n'es pas trop impatiente: les prix baissent vraiment et à l'automne sortira le successeur du D70, qui tournera autour de 8 millions de pixels (comme les Canon). Si ça t'es égal le nombre de pixels, attend qu'il soit à 800euros neuf : je crois qu'il y arrive. Il est à 870eu sur le net mais pas avec le bon objectif. Prend surtout le kit avec le 30/70mm car c'est un excellent zoom, une sacrée affaire pour un prix si bas. Finalement, 800eu c'est peut-être exagéré. Disons 900euros neuf. Là tu le trouveras très bientôt à ce prix. Il y a des supers occas. Le mien est quasi neuf, il n'a aucune trace d'utilisation et je l'ai payé 870eu (un peu cher, peut-être, mais je ne me suis pas fait avoir, disons que je n'ai pas fait une super affaire quant au prix, par contre l'appareil a très peu servi 2-3fois et il est encore sous garantie); Voilà ! je ne sais pas si tu avais besoin d'informations mais je te les ai quand même données ! c'est vraiment une "drogue" le net: alors que je suis réellemnt frustrée de ne pas trouver le temps de me plonger dans la technique du D70 je passe des heures sur ce forum ! il faut dire que je suis trop fatiguée pour réfléchir.... Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> Pour Macounette: le D70 est vraiment un super appareil et c'est vraiment génial de pouvoir visualiser immédiatement ses photos(par oppo à l'argentique). Mais attend, si tu n'es pas trop impatiente: les prix baissent vraiment et à l'automne sortira le successeur du D70, qui tournera autour de 8 millions de pixels (comme les Canon). Si ça t'es égal le nombre de pixels, attend qu'il soit à 800euros neuf : je crois qu'il y arrive. Il est à 870eu sur le net mais pas avec le bon objectif. Prend surtout le kit avec le 30/70mm car c'est un excellent zoom, une sacrée affaire pour un prix si bas. Finalement, 800eu c'est peut-être exagéré. Disons 900euros neuf. Là tu le trouveras très bientôt à ce prix. Il y a des supers occas. Le mien est quasi neuf, il n'a aucune trace d'utilisation et je l'ai payé 870eu (un peu cher, peut-être, mais je ne me suis pas fait avoir, disons que je n'ai pas fait une super affaire quant au prix, par contre l'appareil a très peu servi 2-3fois et il est encore sous garantie); Voilà ! je ne sais pas si tu avais besoin d'informations mais je te les ai quand même données ! c'est vraiment une "drogue" le net: alors que je suis réellemnt frustrée de ne pas trouver le temps de me plonger dans la technique du D70 je passe des heures sur ce forum ! il faut dire que je suis trop fatiguée pour réfléchir.... Bonne nuit à tous.


Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos !  j'ai un ami qui a un D70 et il en est très satisfait. Je regardais aussi du côté du Canon PowerShot Pro mais c'est un bridge contrairement au D70 qui lui est un réflex numérique... un vrai. Mais les prix sont semblables donc je pense plutôt opter pour le D70, même si j'aime beaucoup Canon. Actuellement je n'ai qu'un petit Cybershot à 2 MPX, donc tout ce que je prendrai sera déjà une avance par rapport au status quo. Mais je m'égare et il est tard donc :sleep: dodo  bonne nuit


----------



## fredtravers (2 Avril 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> ...
> à Fredy travioli (j'espère ne pas être trop familière...): informaticien, c'est celà ? pas mal. r.... Bonne nuit à tous.


ahj, je vois que vous ne connaissez pas le Rosenwald ( http://www.rosenwald.com/ ) le whose who de la médecine ... pas grave
bref, j'exerce l'art d'Esculape et Hippocrate réunis, mais par pur curiosité, je me suis retrouvé sur les bancs pour essayer de comprendre le fonctionnement des 1 et des 0 ... 
mais je ne conserve comme activité quotidienne que le plaisir de soigner 

côté photographie j'avoue un retard considérable, étant resté aux OM d'Olympus, et aux Leicas d'autrefois, argentiques purs ... mais vu que le noir et blanc n'est pas encore à la hauteur de mes espoirs, je laisse les APN à mes enfants et mon épouse ... 

j'aurai aimé un dos numérique qui serait installé sur mes leicas ... mais bon ... 
peut être aurons nous d'autres systemes hybrides ?


----------



## zaladin (2 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> ahj, je vois que vous ne connaissez pas le Rosenwald ( http://www.rosenwald.com/ ) le whose who de la médecine ... pas grave
> bref, j'exerce l'art d'Esculape et Hippocrate réunis, mais par pur curiosité, je me suis retrouvé sur les bancs pour essayer de comprendre le fonctionnement des 1 et des 0 ...
> mais je ne conserve comme activité quotidienne que le plaisir de soigner
> 
> ...


Quel plaisantin ! qui ne reve pas d'un Leica ? M7 par exemple.... Leica a inventé un dos numérique, plus exactement un "adaptateur" -je ne sais quel concept employer- qui transforme votre vieux Leica en APN; il ne s'adapte qu'à la série des R, pour les M ils cherchent toujours. Cet "adaptateur" n'est pas encore commercialisé, je crois, et le sera à l'automne (si ma mémoire ne se trompe pas). Quel Leica avez-vous ? Olympus je ne connais pas: j'ai appris la photo sur un Nikon F1 et depuis j'ai toujours rêvé d'en avoir un; comme je l'ai dit hier, ce qui m'en a empêché c'est qu'avant la sortie des APN les appareils argentiques étaient bien trop cher pour une pauvre étudiante comme moi, ou pour un professeur débutant, toujours comme moi. Ce fut vraiment une joie que les APN sortent, non pour eux-mêmes, mais parcequ'ils ont cassés les prix de l'argentique: j'allais enfin avoir un appareil pro, un Nikon ! et en cherchant quel appareil j'allais acheter -au début je voulais même m'acheter un tout mécanique, avant l'autofocus, comme le FM3- j'ai compris les avantages du numérique.... Vous qui avez un Olympus, lisez le magazine "Réponses photo" d'avril: il y a un article sur un photographe américain génial, TRES CONNU (et je ne me rappelle plus son nom ni ne retrouve le magazine!) qui est exposé en ce moment à Paris: il travaille sur Olympus. D'ailleurs, il m'a donné envie de m'intéresser à cette marque, qui, je crois, me conviendrait bien. Mais en attendant je vais explorer mon Nikon. 
Donc: vous êtes médecin ? je suis allée voir le site "Rosenwald", j'en parlerai à mon médecin qui est vraiment très bien, ce qui n'est pas la majorité des médecins; je ne veux pas vous attaquer ni vous blesser, car vous n'êtes pas concerné par mes critiques (bien que je ne vous connaisse pas, je devine à votre prose que vous sortez du lot). Ce que je repproche à certains médécins, et c'est une bonne partie d'entre eux, c'est d'être souvent "beauf", comme l'est une certaine bourgeoisie : bien-pensants, notables, pas du tout intellectuels (même s'ils ont fait des études: ils ont une culture seulement scolaire). Vous comprenez je pense, et certainement cela vous agace aussi, vous qui êtes plus que moi obligé de les fréquenter: cette bourgeoisie-beauf, populaire dans l'esprit, dans la mentalité. Mon médécin est vraiment adorable, il devrait être à la retraite et c'est un ancien grand fumeur.Il est un peu étourdi, dans la lune ou rêveur, très réservé, timide. Il fait jeune. L'autre jour, au moment où je partais, comme je lui souhaitais de bonnes vacances, il a failli me donner une tape dans le dos, comme font de bons copains ! c'est tout à fait lui, je trouve drôle son côté "grand blond avec une chaussure noire". Je vérifie ses ordonnances car il peut lui ariver d'oublier quelque chose ou de se tromper de date (ce n'est pas souvent c'est juste possible); mais attention, ne croyez pas que ce n'est pas un bon médecin: au contraire, il est même très (re)connu dans la profession. 
Je relisais ce que je viens d'écrire et je trouve le style assez "vendeuse Tupperware"...Je laisse quand même en l'état. Dernière chose: je vous enverrai plus tard une plus belle photo de mon PWB: j'ai un peu honte de vous avoir envoyé celle-ci, mais j'avais fait vite...
Encore une question, deux en fait pour tout le monde : vous êtes-vous acheté Word ? je l'ai sur mon précédent mac mais je crois que je ne pourrais pas l'installer sur mac os X: trop vieux, pas de remise à jour possible: est-ce bien exact? j'hésite à me l'acheter car je préférerais mettre l'argent aileurs.
2ème question: je dois me faire installer l'ADSL, mais j'hésite sur le fournisseur: wanadoo est paraît-il le meilleur, mais je déteste France Télécom et je trouve mettre déjà trop d'argent dans la téléphonie (portables, ect). Free est paraît-il juste derrière: les inconvéniants sont-ils très génants par rapport à Wanadoo? Connaissez-vous AOL pour l'ADSL? Il y a plusieurs revues qui traitent de ce sujet ce mois mais je trouve qu'elles n'aident pas à choisir.
Au fait: Macounette, où habites-tu en Suisse ? j'ai de la famille à Berne


----------



## stephane6646 (2 Avril 2005)

j'ai eu la même question que toi quand j'ai acheté mon ibook 14". D'ailleurs ce fut le motif de mon switch: je pouvais avoir ms office 2004 pour mac avec word, excel et power point. Je l'ai donc acheté en bénéficiant de la réduction pour les enseignants (174 euros, intéressant). Je conserve word car j'ai pas mal de dossiers sous word (des cours, des articles...) et la plupart de mes amis et collègues sont sur Pc avec word. Toutefois, je suis passé à Iwork o5 avec Keynote 2 et Pages. Et j'en suis ravi aussi. J'ai fait quelques cours avec Keynote et je tape des dossiers, cours et articles avec Pages. bref quand j'ai besoin de word je l'utilise, sinon je suis sur Pages. Je vais et je viens entre les deux logiciels et ça me convient tres bien. De plus sur keynote je peux faire venir des documents tapés avec powerpoint et word. Par contre je n'ai pas bénéficié de la réduction enseignant pour Iwork 05 mais la dépense en valait vraiment la peine.


----------



## vincmyl (2 Avril 2005)

Pages peut il remplacer Xpress?


----------



## fredtravers (2 Avril 2005)

Alors, j'ai fini par faire la photo de classe ....
Bon, de gauche à droite, une boite noire, premier appareil boite à savon, deux leicas, un petit rolley avec un OM2 au dessus, un rolleiflex, un OM1, et au dessus un vieux à soufflet.
je ne retrouve plus mon browning flash ?? 
Pardonnez le côté exposition collection ... comment ? ça ? oui, c'est mon chapeau ...  ... sur un hydravion ... il s'y plait, c'est pourquoi je le laisse là entre deux sorties 
Non, il n'y a plus de télévision at home depuis si longtemps ... 






Que dire de world ? que j'ai conservé celui que j'avais acheté et qui fonctionne si bien sous classic ... pourquoi dépenser plus .... 
L'alu 15 est largement assez puissant pour utiliser classic et la triade m$ 
J'ai été agréablement étonné de la fluidité de OOorg qui fonctionne tout seul avec X11 de chez La Pomme , son côté PC déroute un peu, mais la compatibilité est trés correcte.
Il est en open source et commence à être utilisé dans les administrations hexagonales 
http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/x11/    pour X11  
Open Office org  est là  http://fr.openoffice.org/
Dans un premier temps, vous avez aussi néooffice à cette adresse http://www.planamesa.com/neojava/fr/index.php
Voilà qui devrait vous occuper

En ce qui concerne AOL, hélas, pas de pitié pour le Mac ... surtout sous X ... il ne fonctionne toujours pas ... mais si vous êtes dans la capitale de l'hexagone, il y a Free, par exemple, qui est possiblement l'un des moins chers  
Il est formelement déconseillé de prendre un modem usb , seuls les ethernet fonctionnent parfaitement sur mac et pc, allez sur  www.macadsl.com , la clef du bonheur adsl est là.

Bonne soirée, on range les boites à images ....


nb) wanadoo brade les STH ethernet à 10 euros ....


----------



## fredtravers (2 Avril 2005)

pendant que j'y pense, le navigateur le plus rapide, et de loin .... actuellement est 

http://www.sunrisebrowser.com/fr/

et il est en français ...
il s'améliore tous les jours ....
je vous le conseille ++++


----------



## zaladin (2 Avril 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Pages peut il remplacer Xpress?


Pour autant que je sache non, Xpress est un logiciel de PAO, utilisé dans les imprimeries, dans les maisons d'édition - d'où son prix: il est très complet. Tandis que Page c'est pour nous, les amateurs...et ça suffit ! mon ami trouve absurde que j'achète Word et me conseille de prendre Xpress, justement parce qu'il a eu l'occasion de travailler dessus. Mais il est hors de question de mettre plus de 1500euros là-dedans, je préfère m'acheter un objectif Nikon ! par exemple le sublime 35-70mm, f:2,8...-il coûte autour de 2200euros, je crois- Depuis que j'ai vu le monde a travers cet objectif, le monde ne me semble plus pareil...Mais je n'ai pas l'argent...En avez-vous à me donner,(du grisby) j'en ferai bon usage, vraiment...
Om m'a proposé une version d'Xpress mais bien avant mac os X, vers la version 7, je crois, pour 15euros. Le problème, c'est qu'un spécialiste d'Apple m'a dit que ça n'irait pas avec Panther...Alors, comme je suis très inculte en technique micro, j'ai pensé que mon vieux Word qui a 10 ans ne serait pas lu par Panther...selon Fred'travers, il n'y a donc aucun souci, et ça me semble logique en un sens, qu'un logiciel puisse être toujours lu, malgré les modifications du système. 
Pour finir: quelle belle petite famille ! vous avez un côté colectionneur ou vous aimez changer d'appareil, êtes-vous un amateur/expert ? Aujourd'hui, j'ai fait le tour de Picture project, le logiciel de retouche photo vendu avec le D70: ça va très vite d'en faire le tour, je pensais qu'il y aurait davantage de fonctions.C'est très très simple... Idem pour Iphoto, et là je suis déçue: Mac fait un tel flan avec ça que j'avais cru avoir plus de possibilités, pouvoir m'amuser; en fait, c'est exactement la même chose que Picture de Nikon: je n'ai plus qu'à en désinstaller un...Et à m'acheter Photoshop...je le savais déjà, que j'aurais à l'acheter mais je ne pensais pas qu'il me manquerait à ce point et dès que j'aurais ouvert Iphoto... A ce propos, l'un d'entre vous connaît-il Potoshop element 3 (ou 4) ? car je ne suis pas une pro, donc posséder le vrai photoshop, c'est peut-être excessif. Par contre, j'ai peur que la version grand public soit un peu trop simple: des photographes m'en ont dit du mal, mais comme ce sont des pros habitués à travailler sur l'autre version ...Au fait: merci fredtravers pour les infos, j'irai dans la semaine voir tout ça de près. J'étais déjà allée sur macadsl (sur Safari); je voulais avoir des avis plus personnels, car les collections d'opinions ont un côté relativiste qui m'égare...Tchao bonsoir !


----------



## zaladin (2 Avril 2005)

Ce sont quels modèles les Leica ? je n'ai jamais utilisé mais j'ai un ami qui avait le M6 et j'ai donc vu ses photos (et l'appareil !). Les vôtres sont gris: c'est la série des "R"? Avec quel appareil travaillez-vous le plus ? j'aimerai bien un tout mécanique ! enfin, je viens de m'acheter le numérique...mais ça me manque de ne pas avoir un argentique, et sans autofocus, de faire de belles photos en noir et blanc. J'ai essayé avec les logiciels Iphoto et Picture: c'est certain que transformer la photo en noir et blanc, ce n'est pas terrible: aucun grain, photo lisse, très lisse...   :hein:


----------



## zaladin (2 Avril 2005)

je   ne   pense  :rose: jamais   à   insérer   les   smileys   pendant   que    j' écris


----------



## stephane6646 (3 Avril 2005)

Chère Zaladin, je vous rappelle que Le pack ms office 2004 pour mac est à un prix très intéressant pour les enseignants et les étudiants ( 174 euros au lieu de 354)... Et comme je le disais dans un autre post, vous pouvez passer de Pages et keynote à word très facilement.


----------



## stephane6646 (3 Avril 2005)

Euh..la "beauferie" (pardon mais le mot ne figure pas dans le dictionnaire) n'est  pas liée uniquement dans une seule catégorie sociale. Elle est  dans notre société et nous pouvons y être confrontés tous les jours et même y participer. La philosophe Hannah Arendt disait que l' Homme (avec un H majuscule) n'est pas de ce monde; il ya seulement des hommes...Et puis allons du côté de Pierre Bourdieu ( Ses ouvrages tels que "La reproduction", "la noblesse d'Etat" etc...) qui nous apprend que la culture scolaire est une culture bourgeoise, une culture d'Etat... Bref nous apprenons à devenir bourgeois...Mais qu'est ce qu'un bourgeois? Sartre disait que c'est celui qui pense que sa place est assurée, prédestinée (cf, la nausée)...L'anti-bourgeois? l'autodidacte bien sur...


----------



## stephane6646 (3 Avril 2005)

Je suis sûr qu'un modérateur bien veillant va ma recentrer... Pas grave....


----------



## fredtravers (3 Avril 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sûr qu'un modérateur bien veillant va ma recentrer... Pas grave....


Messieurs les censeurs ...  
A propos de mac alu X etc il y a la dernière version en date de néo office qui vient d'arriver ... à suivre  
essayez la sur votre alu ?


----------



## zaladin (3 Avril 2005)

Cher Stéphane: j'aurais mérité qu'on me recentre plus méchamment à propos de mon développement sur les "boeufs" et moi-même j'avais l'attention d'y revenir pour présenter mes "excuses" pour cette critique facile. Je sais bien que la bêtise n'a pas de frontière et justement en guise d'excuses je voulais parler de mon expérience de mes collègues-philosophes(c'est difficile de prendre un exemple qui me concerne, mais vous en avez un ci-dessus,la critique d'hier)qui se croient à l'abri de toute "beauferie" grace à la philosophie ; en ce moment je fais un remplacement où les 3 professeurs de philosophie qui m'ont précédée ont présenté tous les travers des philosophes: narcissisme, fermeture à la réalité, aux autres . Par exemple, les 2 derniers ont fait chacun leur introduction à la philosophie, alors que les élèves en avaient déjà eu une: parce que vous comprenez bien que leur vision de la philosophie, leur présentation de la nature de la philosophie était absolument essentielle et pertinente au point qu'il fallait que toutes leurs classes de terminales la connaissent ! : imaginez que ces élèves ont eu 3 cours sur ce qu'est la philosophie ! ...mais je ne suis pas à l'aise de critiquer ainsi les autres, je sais très bien que j'ai aussi mes travers... En fait si j'ai ainsi parlé des médecins c'est pour une raison d'abord positive: parce que je voulais parler du mien, que je ne connais que depuis un an et qui est vraiment "adorable"; du coup, je me suis rappellé qu'avant de le connaître, ça faisait depuis environ 1997 (date du décès de mon précédent médecin) que je ne rencontrais jamais de médecin intelligent et fin (évidemment "intelligent" est pris ici en un sens subjectif, car il faut être intelligent pour faire médecine !). Voilà, j'espère que je me suis rachetée! -sincèrement, j'ai regrété ensuite de m'être ainsi allée car cette critique était facile et pas subtile..."beauf"?!...


----------



## stephane6646 (3 Avril 2005)

chère zaladin, vu vos autres posts je me doutais bien que vous n'iriez pas vers une critique "facile".
J'ai apprécié votre témoignage d'enseignante. Et j'ai une question: un prof de philo, est ce un philosophe ou un enseignant (membre de l'éduc nationale) en philosophie. je me demande toujours s'il faut etre prof de philo en lycée (classique) pour se dire philosophe ou être au Collège de France (comme Foucault disparu hélas), à l'Ecole des hautes études en sciences sociales (comme Sylviane Agacinzki) ou à  Normale sup ou dans une classe prépa réputée ( comme le fut jean Hypolite, spécialiste de Hegel). Est ce que l'agreg en philo ou le doctorat ajoute un plus à la qualité de philosophe? Dès lors est ce que l'Etat fabrique du philosophe? 
Quand je pense à des philosophes, j'ai les noms d'hannah Arendt, de  michel foucault ou de derrida sur les lèvres. je regrette de ne pas avoir eu de tels enseignants. Et les deux derniers manquent cruellement aujourd'hui dans notre société.
En tout cas, vous avez toute ma considération pour votre travail car il est bien difficile d'intéresser à une matière qui nécessite du temps et des "prises de tête". Je suis un jeune prof en fac et je prends la tete à mes étudiants avec quelques concepts de philo du droit: je remarque les fronts plissés, les regards inquiets ou vides (ça arrive). Mais parfois, il y a un sourire, une petite lumière dans les yeux... Et ça , c'est irremplaçable...
Bref, si vous voulez intéresser vos élèves, vous pouvez utiliser keynote 2 dans le cadre d'un commentaire de texte: ainsi vous pourrez montrer avec le diapo tout le cheminement de votre raisonnement. Je l'ai fait dans le cadre d'un commentaire de texte: j'avais surligné les mots importants, indiqué les définitions, et enfin le plan. L'intérêt résidait dans le fait que mon support pédagogique (le diaporama avec transitions cinématographiques) capatait parfaitement l'attention des étudiants. Mais aussi me permettait de parler librement sans faire ces allers retours au tableau...
Bon courage....


----------



## zaladin (3 Avril 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> chère zaladin, vu vos autres posts je me doutais bien que vous n'iriez pas vers une critique "facile".
> J'ai apprécié votre témoignage d'enseignante. Et j'ai une question: un prof de philo, est ce un philosophe ou un enseignant (membre de l'éduc nationale) en philosophie. je me demande toujours s'il faut etre prof de philo en lycée (classique) pour se dire philosophe ou être au Collège de France (comme Foucault disparu hélas), à l'Ecole des hautes études en sciences sociales (comme Sylviane Agacinzki) ou à  Normale sup ou dans une classe prépa réputée ( comme le fut jean Hypolite, spécialiste de Hegel). Est ce que l'agreg en philo ou le doctorat ajoute un plus à la qualité de philosophe? Dès lors est ce que l'Etat fabrique du philosophe?
> Quand je pense à des philosophes, j'ai les noms d'hannah Arendt, de  michel foucault ou de derrida sur les lèvres. je regrette de ne pas avoir eu de tels enseignants. Et les deux derniers manquent cruellement aujourd'hui dans notre société.
> En tout cas, vous avez toute ma considération pour votre travail car il est bien difficile d'intéresser à une matière qui nécessite du temps et des "prises de tête". Je suis un jeune prof en fac et je prends la tete à mes étudiants avec quelques concepts de philo du droit: je remarque les fronts plissés, les regards inquiets ou vides (ça arrive). Mais parfois, il y a un sourire, une petite lumière dans les yeux... Et ça , c'est irremplaçable...
> ...


Vous posez là une question vraiment essentielle et je vous donne la réponse que vous ferait l'institution universitaire (mes professeurs lorsqu'ils nous formaient à l'agreg)n ne peut pas enseigner la philosophie si on n'est pas soi-même philosophe; la philosophie se "vit", de/à l'intérieur et un professeur qui ferait un cours sans lui-même se poser les questions dont il traite en cours ne ferait pas un cours de philosophie. J'ai moi-même dans mon expérience de professeur fait l'expérience de cette "identité" de l'enseignement et de la philosophie, c'est une matière qui par essence s'enseigne. Et pourtant, si vous me citez Foucault, Arendt...je me sentirai à la fois faussaire et prétentieuse de me dire philosophe, car mon "travail" philosophique n'est pas subtantiel et génial. Je suis philosophe comme tout le monde l'est, car tout le monde l'est, un peu plus que la moyenne, en spécialiste puisque j'en ai fait ma vie, petit philosophe disont, et non pas grand philosophe, Philosophe. Quand j'était étudiante et au début que j'enseignais, je  ressentais tellement d'humilité et de petitesse à la pensée de la philosophie que je ne me serais jamais présentée comme philosophe; maintenant il m'arrive de le faire, dans le même esprit que je dirais que je suis professeur d'allemand si je l'étais.Le plus souvent je dis simplement que je suis "professeur". IL m'arrive de réléchir à cette affirmation de mes professeurs lorsque je rencontre des collègues qui n'ont vraiment pas l'air philosophe (!!). J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas très grave et que mes professeurs exagéraient, peut-être pour nous convaincre d'etre professeur...Ce qui est vraiment pénible en philosophie, c'est qu'il y a très peu de places en fac: de nombreux esprits brillants enseignent en lycée ou dans des facs qui n'ont pas grand chose à voir avec la philosophie (ils se sentent isolés et ils le sont effectivement). Quant au Droit, c'est sûr qu'il doit y avoir de nombreux élèves aux regards vides puisque c'est une section très demandée...Je peux vous dire qu'en lycée j'en vois souvent et le problème c'est que TOUS les élèves prennent maintenant la parole et estiment que leur parole vaut tout autant que la mienne...Relativisme total, règne de l'opinion...Annah Arendt : je l'admire beaucoup, à chaque fois que je l'étudie j'apprends. Voilà un Dieu auquel je crois ( c'est vrai: ma religion c'est la philosophie !)

Je vais faire en sorte de joindre une Belle photo de mon PWB à mes mails (et pas la photo prise rapidemment, sans souci de lumière ou de composition!) tchwaaoo bonsoir !(c'est une référence gotliebienne)


----------



## fredtravers (3 Avril 2005)

Je m'en veux déjà d'une remarque désobligeante, mais Derrida prends au moins un grand D, malgrè quelque errance étonnante ... car je suppose que vous parlez de Jacques Derrida ! 
Lors d'un congrès ( Biarritz, si je me souviens bien ? ) , je m'étais trompé d'amphi; c'étaient des philosophes ... les rangs étaient un peu trop désertés ... ce qu'il disait était difficile mais probablement passionnant. 
J'ai assez vite compris que dans l'autre amphi étaient les psy... bondé de chahuteurs causeurs et de belles Dames parfois presque trop opulentes de leurs personnes ... c'étaient mes collègues .. 
Allez, l'heure est dite, rejoignons Morphée avant qu'elle ne quitte les lieux ...


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Avril 2005)

Bien entendu Jacques Derrida avec un D... Un de nos meilleurs penseurs du siècle dernier. Bien entendu célébré ici au moment de sa mort mais très apprécié durant les trente dernières années aus Etats-unis, au Japon et aussi dans les anciens pays du bloc de l'Est. 
Quand il faisait une conférence ou un cours, les amphis étaient pleins. Il s'exprimait en anglais ou en français en fonction du public; mais quelle que soit la langue employée, elle était le vecteur de son discours rigoureux et passionant. Il est étrange que, dans un pays tel que le nôtre, célébrant les intellectuels , Jacques Derrida n'ait pas obtenu une chaire au Collège de France. Je suis sûr que l'amphi aurait été rempli sans grande difficulté. Foucault, y a enseigné aussi  et son amphi était plein... Au fait aux Etats-unis, le public était composé de profs mais aussi d'étudiants et d'étudiantes...comme quoi la philo peut intéresser tout le monde. Hélas, Derrida et Foucault ne sont plus là et ça manque....
Est ce que BHL arrive à la cheville d'un Derrida ou d'un Foucault? Bonne question...


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Avril 2005)

Fredtravers... Ok pour les belles dames en psycho..mais Sylviane Agacinzki aimait bien Derrida je crois....Elle allait à ses séminaires et je crois qu'il en est resté plus que quelques notions ou concepts....


----------



## Macounette (4 Avril 2005)

:hein: plus aucun rapport avec le sujet initial, ce thread  à mon avis c'est parce que ça vole trop haut pour que les modos arrivent à suivre. :rateau:   

pour fredtravers: désolée de te décevoir, mais Morphée c'est un "lui" :rateau:


----------



## fredtravers (4 Avril 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Fredtravers... Ok pour les belles dames en psycho..mais Sylviane Agacinzki aimait bien Derrida je crois....Elle allait à ses séminaires et je crois qu'il en est resté plus que quelques notions ou concepts....


Joli, le symbolisme ... oui, exact ... seriez vous dans la < confidence > ... ?  
Foin de tout ça, la vie privée est privée ...


----------



## fredtravers (4 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ... pour fredtravers: désolée de te décevoir, mais Morphée c'est un "lui" :rateau:


 euh, oui, mille excuses,


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Avril 2005)

Merci macounette pour la leçon de mythologie...   
Oui fredtravers, laissons la vie privé où elle doit être... si ça vous intéresse il en est question dans le bouqin de Patrick Lambron "Les menteurs"...C'est dit d'une manière tres elliptique...


----------



## Bat-Mac (4 Avril 2005)

Oui, laissons le privé dans l'alcôve, remettons les pendules à leur place, afin qu'elles aient à nouveau l'heur... de nous plaire. Jacques Derrida et la bobinette cherra, le Power booke et la caravane passe...
Combien y-a-t'il d'enseignants par ici ? Ca vole haut... Si ça continue, on va bientôt percer la couche d'ozone.

(moi, j'en suis resté un peu à Chomsky, côté politico-linguisme philosophique... mais je tiens à préciser que je ne suis *pas* dans l'enseignement....   )

Sinon, l'achat d'un PB.... sympa, non ?  :love:


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Avril 2005)

la couche d'ozone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zaladin (4 Avril 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Bien entendu Jacques Derrida avec un D... Un de nos meilleurs penseurs du siècle dernier. Bien entendu célébré ici au moment de sa mort mais très apprécié durant les trente dernières années aus Etats-unis, au Japon et aussi dans les anciens pays du bloc de l'Est.
> Quand il faisait une conférence ou un cours, les amphis étaient pleins. Il s'exprimait en anglais ou en français en fonction du public; mais quelle que soit la langue employée, elle était le vecteur de son discours rigoureux et passionant. Il est étrange que, dans un pays tel que le nôtre, célébrant les intellectuels , Jacques Derrida n'ait pas obtenu une chaire au Collège de France. Je suis sûr que l'amphi aurait été rempli sans grande difficulté. Foucault, y a enseigné aussi  et son amphi était plein... Au fait aux Etats-unis, le public était composé de profs mais aussi d'étudiants et d'étudiantes...comme quoi la philo peut intéresser tout le monde. Hélas, Derrida et Foucault ne sont plus là et ça manque....
> Est ce que BHL arrive à la cheville d'un Derrida ou d'un Foucault? Bonne question...


je me permets de m'indigner : voyons, la question ne se pose même pas ! c'est un intellectuel, on peut le dire( un spécialiste de Sartre m'a dit que son essai sur le philosophe était très bien -génial je ne crois pas), mais son désir de plaire/sa séduction, le public auquel il s'adresse, à savoir le "peuple" ou mieux: les médias (il ne s'adresse jamais directement et essentiellement aux philosophes, aux intellectuels: ça veut tout dire !...) le rapprochent du type du sophiste, qui utilisait la philosophie et le savoir comme instruments de séduction, pour obtenir la gloire et le pouvoir, la richesse aussi. BHL est un sophiste des temps modernes, il peut donc être parfois intéressant, il n'empêche qu'il est trop attaché à l'apparence, à la séduction, aux mondanités et pas assez au savoir, à la philosophie, détachés par essence.
Quant au secret d'alcôve dont on ne parlera pas, je crois que ce n'est plus depuis longtemps un secret, avant même les Menteur de Lambron (connais pas: c'est bien ? ça parle de quoi ?- ce n'est pas un Voici pour intello?), car quand j'étais étudiante il courrait des bruits sur Derrida et les femmes ("Sylviane" était un épisode).
Vraiment sympa l'achat d'un PB  ! d'ailleurs, Stéphane, je vais m'acheter Office: ça sera trop pratique de pouvoir passer de Mac à PC (souvent je n'ai pas le temps d'imprimer ou de finir mes cours: je pourrais sans problème travailler au lycée)
Au fait, si je suis là cet après-midi c'est parce que j'ai attrapé un méchant rhume; je ne sais pas encore ce que j'ai, doctor-Fred, mais hier j'avais presque une extinction de voix. Je ne suis pas allée travailler: Macgéné m'a redonné une certaine énergie mais tout à l'heure j'avais même de la fièvre. Ah! ces changements climatiques!, comme le dit Bat-mac: c'est peut-être sur le site des cinglés que j'ai attrapé froid, tu crois pas, Bat ?


----------



## Bat-Mac (4 Avril 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, si je suis là cet après-midi c'est parce que j'ai attrapé un méchant rhume; je ne sais pas encore ce que j'ai, doctor-Fred, mais hier j'avais presque une extinction de voix. Je ne suis pas allée travailler: Macgéné m'a redonné une certaine énergie mais tout à l'heure j'avais même de la fièvre. Ah! ces changements climatiques!, comme le dit Bat-mac: c'est peut-être sur le site des cinglés que j'ai attrapé froid, tu crois pas, Bat ?



Attrapé froid ?  M'enfin !   Meuh non - comme disait la vache UMP qui regardait passer le train des réformes - les cinglés sont calorifères, c'est bien connu !

bah, ça ira mieux bientôt. Il faut se dire que ça peut pas etre pire :






Sinon, à défaut de java, tu pourras toujours t'entrainer à danser la rhume-ba...  (oui, je sais, c'est nul, mais bon, on est lundi et j'ai posté ma feuille d'impôts).

Et pour en savoir plus (si vraiment c'est utile) 

Zoupla !


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Avril 2005)

oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    je sais où est passée ma déclaration d'impôts!!!!!   respect bat-mac pour ta photo


----------



## fredtravers (4 Avril 2005)

Dans l'ordre

le papier toilette est un peu rude à long terme pour les ailes du nez qui peuvent présenter des rougeurs
par contre les mouchoirs en papier sont rarement parfumés, et ... je le regrette ....
quoique .... coryza ne rime guere avec odorat ! 

le rhume se soigne, certe, mais se guerit, avec la chaleur car les virus ( viri ?) n'aiment pas le chaud
ma prescription, outre les mouchoirs zenpapier ... quelques gouttes d'esculape matin et soir sur le thorax et en inhalations bien chaudes matin et soir 

attention, le clavier du zipower ne supporte pas l'eau bouillante...

j'aime bien BHL, il a un certain talent à montrer le sien, et n'a pas écrit que des bêtises  , il est vrai que son narcisse fleurit bien, mais je le trouve humain dans ses errances, touchant dans ses affirmations, presque plus interessant sur le plan epistémologique.
me trompe-je ?
peut être .... j'avoue être quand même assez béotien ... on dira béotien curieux de tout ... 

l'alu 15 ( il faut bien recentrer le tir sur le sujet dont il s'agit ... ) va t il bien ?   toujours heureuse de la bête fermionique ?   

en nota bene, j'avoue qu'il y a encore, malgrè mon âge plus proche de l'hiver que de l'été, un certain plaisir à discourir, la vie, en tous cas j'ose le croire, peut nous apprendre tellement beaucoup énormément encore plus ... c'est un vice sans faim que le désir de savoir ...

sur le plan psychanalytique, ce désir de comprendre est lié à l'incompréhension du moment primordial, celui de notre création
tant sur le plan de la société que de l'individu, l'origine de l'être est un grand mystère, et le vide astronomique de la singularité de l'univers en est un exemple angoissant.

bon, je retourne à mes migires qui réclament leur papa ...
bonne soirée à vous tous et toutes


----------



## zaladin (4 Avril 2005)

mercibat ! 
Au fait personne n'a répondu à ma question, que je réitère: vous n'avez jamais des problèmes de "fermeture inopinée des fenêtres"? Avec le pc ça n'arrivait jamais mais avec le PB c'est souvent. J'aimerai bien que vous me répondiez afin de savoir si c'est un problème spécifique à mon PB ou pas. merci d'avance.


----------



## fredtravers (4 Avril 2005)

zaladin a dit:
			
		

> mercibat !
> Au fait personne n'a répondu à ma question, que je réitère: vous n'avez jamais des problèmes de "fermeture inopinée des fenêtres"? Avec le pc ça n'arrivait jamais mais avec le PB c'est souvent. J'aimerai bien que vous me répondiez afin de savoir si c'est un problème spécifique à mon PB ou pas. merci d'avance.


un vilain courant d'air fermerait les fenêtres à l'insu de votre plein grè ??? 
ah , non, ici les fenêtres sont comme les portes , ouvertes ou fermées ...
quelle est l'application irresponsable de votre soucis ???


----------



## zaladin (5 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> un vilain courant d'air fermerait les fenêtres à l'insu de votre plein grè ???
> ah , non, ici les fenêtres sont comme les portes , ouvertes ou fermées ...
> quelle est l'application irresponsable de votre soucis ???


aucune ibée, merbi


----------



## fredtravers (5 Avril 2005)

je veux dire, quelle application a ses fenêtres qui se ferment ?


----------



## zaladin (6 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> je veux dire, quelle application a ses fenêtres qui se ferment ?


c'est lorsque je suis sur AOL, sur internet, par exemple sur Macgéné, et que je clique pour aller sur une discussion; mais je peux être sur un autre site. Il le fait moins en ce moment. C'est à voir mais je me disais à l'instant que c'est peut-être parce que le clavier est plus sensible que celui du pc, ou plutôt: le trackpad. Je me suis achetée une souris seulement hier et je n'ai rencontré aucun problème depuis, donc : à voir. En tout cas, merci de vous coller à mon  problème. Je ne suis pas encore allée sur les sites dont vous m'avez parlé, mais je vais le faire. Au fait, vous disiez qu'il y a une nouvelle version de mac office ? Avez-vous installé Isync ? aujourd'hui, j'ai essayé. J'ai arrêté car j'avais des soucis avec mon mot de passe, que je ne retrouvais pas... Ah ! j'y pense: je rencontre aussi un problème avec Mail: lorsque je veux envoyer un mail à partir de Mail, ça ne marche pas. J'ai pourtant vérifié:tout semble bien connecté - je n'oublie pas d'être connectée avant de lancer le mail ! un message s'affiche disant que mon adresse est rejetée par le serveur (mon adresse pas celle de celui à qui je l'envoie). C'est bizarre... Vous servez-vous de .mac ? entre Mail, .mac et mon serveur, + safari, ça fait beaucoup. Bon, Safari c'est pas un expéditeur de mail; d'ailleurs, je me mets toujours sur Safari car c'est beaucoup plus agréable que AOL (c'est moins vulgaire et de ce point de vue, Apple est vraiment en avance, ou plutôt les autres sont vraiment en retard: comme ils sont "sales", laids). J'aime bien utiliser .mac +`Mail (qui ne marche pas), mais comme je reçois mes e-mails sur AOl -non : je reçois bien mes e-mails sur Mail et je peux les lire, alors c'est d'autant plus étrange que je n'arrive pas à en envoyer (des mails, m... ! quelle mail !..)Ouf !


----------



## fredtravers (6 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir

Les premières déconvenues avec l'alu 15 ?

En fait si votre FAI est AOL, il n'accepte pas les autres boites mail et le programme MAIL n'est pas compatible ... pour l'envoi 
Allez eventuellement sur  laposte.net   et creez un compte gratuit
Là vous aurez un identifiant et un code , un smtp ( serveur d'envoi ) securisé accepté par AOL

Vous pouvez aussi allez directement sur AOL.fr  avec Safari et recupérer vos mails

le compte .mac est gratuit deux mois, je crois, et l'identifiant correspondant est conservé à vie

ainsi si vous le desirez, zaladin.mac  peut etre mis dans aol messager ou dans ichatAV à vie


nb) je vous proposerai bien d'être votre propre smtp en utilisant postfixenabler  ...


----------



## zaladin (9 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous et merci en particulier à Fredtravers, qui ma chaperonne décidemment très bien dans ce nouveau monde qu'est pour moi le pb !( je ne compte pas mon Classic, qui n'était finalement qu'une superbe machine à écrire, que certes je n'oublierai jamais et que je n'ai pas mis non plus à la poubelle, comme Bat-mac le dit pour son vieil ordi). Je vous avais raconté que j'étais malade: je suis retournée travailler jeudi et hier, mais j'en fus très fatiguée, d'où mon absence sur ce forum (je ne faisais que dormir une fois mes cours terminés: dans le train, dans le métro- comme c'est désagréable de s'endormir dans le métro: constamment secoués, réveillés, pas seulement par les secousses, mais aussi par la puanteur du métro-je ne fais là aucun sous-entendu ou clin d'oeil à une phrase célèbre d'un président encore président: on se trouve même mal d'y avoir dormi, cela nous "casse" davantage), et pour finir: chez moi aussi, je n'ai fait que dormir ou sommeillé. Je ne suis pas certaine que ma vie vous intéresse mais je vous raconte quand même !
à Fredtravers: je me doutais qu'aol refusait que j'envoie des mails autrement que par eux: merci de me le confirmer, car je ne trouvais pas sur leur site l'info, donc je n'étais pas certaine que le problème ne vienne pas de mon pb...C'est vraiment pénible ! Pour le moment j'ai les 2mois offerts de compte .Mac: je m'en sers, et j'avais déjà essayé de m'en servir comme Smtp, j'avais même redéfini mon compte internet pour que .MAc soit mon serveur principal mais ça ne marche pas: .mac comme smtp est refusé et là, je ne comprends pas, d'autant qu'une fenêtre s'ouvre (pour mes courriers refusés) et me propose d'utiliser .Mac comme smtp: lorsque je le fais, une nouvelle fenêtre me dit que .Mac est refusé: pouvez-vous m'expliquer ? je vais certainement ouvrir une nouvelle discussion à ce sujet. D'ailleurs, j'en ai ouvert une sur 2 problèmes que je rencontre: avec mon économiseur d'écran et avec l'envoie d'albums par mail (sur mon compte .Mac). Si ça vous intéresse d'aller voir (j'ai ouvert la discussion aussi pour vous "reposer", si vous le souhaitez: je me suis dit que vous appréciriez peut-être de ne pas avoir à prendre encore du temps pour mes problèmes).
Il y a un magasin à Paris qui vend quelque chose qui pourrait vous intéresser: une chamoisine spéciale powerbook 17"; c'est importé directement des Etats-Unis, cela coûte 15euros et  c'est sympa (couleur gris métallique, même couleur que le pb). Il y a aussi le format pour les 12", mais il n'en reste plus pour les 15". J'en ai acheté une pour mon pb, au format 17": ça dépasse sur les bords mais je peux quand même fermer mon pb. Le modèle:" @saver "(-sauf que c'est un "i" à la place du "a" de "@") " by WWW.i-stuff.de". Le magasin où je l'ai acheté : "Mac power" , avenue (ou rue ?) Guy Moquet, dans le 17ème arrondissement. Je ne vous la montre pas en photo, car ça va me prendre trop de temps (exporter photo sur pb, puis créer dossier, ect). Je devrais en informer le coin des "maniaques du pb", car certains justement apprécieraient d'en avoir une.
Dernière question à Fredtravers (et à d'autres intéressés par celle-ci): j'ai plutôt envie de m'abonner au compte .MAc, pour le plaisir d'avoir un smtp agéable, pas vulgaire, ..., pour son téléchargement d'anti-virus, backup,...mais le prix me gêne: ce n'est pas cher à l'année, mais comme il faut payer en une fois 100euros (90 et quelques pour être presqu'exacte), c'est assez agacant de dépenser dans un mois cette somme pour un smtp alors que j'ai déjà Aol qui me propose le même type de service, plus tous ceux gratuits qui existent (et dont vous me parlez)...Quelqu'un sur le site avait ouvert une discussion à ce propos, mais les réponses étaient impersonnelles, je crois. Alors ma question est la suivante: êtes-vous abonné et est-ce que ça en vaut vraiment la peine (subjectivement et objectivement !)? A bientôt et bon appétit ! -puisqu'il est 12H18 !


----------



## fredtravers (9 Avril 2005)

Concernant .mac je fus abonné, j'ai divorcé, j'ai renoué, peu importe ... je ne sais d'ailleurs pas pourquoi ... impulsion ? ... oui, si , c'était surtout pour utiliser mon idisk et avoir ical by net.
Mais j'ai trouvé http://www.icalx.com/  pour ical , gratuit , et le idisk peut etre recréé régulièrement sous un autre nom à titre d'essai quand j'en ai besoin.
Vaï , j'ai été débité de ma CB pour un an, donc je garde tout ça sans grande utilité , mais bon ...

Concernant votre mail, je vous conseille éventuellement http://www.laposte.net   qui est le système gratuit de loin le plus complet et le plus puissant actuellement.
Il fonctionne avec Mail, Safari, I Explorer, sous mac, sous pc .....

Sinon, vous avez Yahoo.fr qui est assez sympa quand on utilise leur messager, car il prévient de l'arrivée des mails comme AOL. Mais il est démuni de toute publicité, leur messager, et ça, c'est grand bonheur ... http://messenger.yahoo.com/messenger/

Concernant l'ADSL, il est vrai que wanadoo est un peu plus cher ... mais ... c'est de loin le plus fiable ... vraiment, l'opérateur historique a fait de très gros efforts. Mais bon, quand on n'aime pas, ça ne se discute pas 

Mais j'insiste, si vous téléchargez postfix enabler, vous le lancez une fois pour toute, vous installez dans Mail localhost et le tour est joué ... 
Peu d'internaute le connaissent, seulement les itinérants, car journalistes, reporters tous ceux qui sont sans frontières, ils n'ont pas l'abonnement SMTP ad'hoc !! donc ils utilisent le postfix interne au systeme X ...


----------



## zaladin (9 Avril 2005)

et où je trouve "postfixenabler"? sur "mactracker" par exemple ? Bon, j'ai créé mon adresse à la poste puis je l'ai enregistrée dans Mail. C'est vrai que Laposte est agréable. Et je suis aussi allée sur votre site et j'ai compris pourquoi vous disiez que le Rosenwald vous classait informaticien...Aujourd'hui j'ai voulu installer MacOffice et comme ce n'était pas un jour de chance il se trouve que j'ai acheté un Office qui appartient à une série déffectueuse ! infernale, ça m'a pris plus de 2heures pour rien + conversation avec Microsoft (je ne les ai pas titillés à la macfana, concurrence Mac/Microsoft, mais croyez bien que ça me démangeait...au moins pour plaisanter)Il est 7heure du soir et finallement je n'ai rien fait de ma journée, rien de concret du moins, puisque j'ai une quantité de copies à corriger, ce qui devait occuper mon samedi, mais finalement c'est encore le powerbook qui m'a accaparé...Je n'ai même pas pris une photo avec mon superbe appareil, comme je n'ai pas continué à étudier ses configurations techniques, alors que j'en ai bien besoin puisque je suis novice dans le numérique. Ah! Apple est vraiment l'instrument de ma perdition... :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------

